# Retroarch is now on Retail Mode (Xbox Series S/X)



## wiired24 (Feb 26, 2022)

It's been a while since I've been involved with the Xbox Scene. I wanted to share something super cool with the community. You can now install Retroarch on your Xbox Series S/X or Xbox One on Retail Mode. You DO NOT need a whitelist. And no you will not get banned from Xbox Live. This is great because dev mode is no longer required. With retroarch on Retail Mode games have full access to the hardware and you have all of your games in one place. No longer do you have to switch back and forth when you want to play Xbox Games or Retro Games.



I've linked the video tutorial here so you can give it a watch if you prefer a more in depth guide. All credit goes to Gamr13. This guy is doing the lords work. Basically there are a few steps to getting Retroarch setup in Retail Mode on your Xbox.

1. Open Edge Browser
2. Navigate to https://gamr13.github.io/
3. Once there, click on Retroarch and select "Download App"
4. You will be taken to the Microsoft Store where you can download Retroarch.
5. After Retroarch is finished downloading just configure it, add your games and you're ready to go. Enjoy Retro Gaming on Retail.

That's it. If you have any questions drop them here.


----------



## Waveracer (Feb 26, 2022)

It's really cool, indeed. I have tried different cores (consoles). Some N64 games play great, others don't. PS2 crashes a lot.

What are the best settings for N64 and PS2 emulation, everyone?


----------



## wiired24 (Feb 26, 2022)

Waveracer said:


> It's really cool, indeed. I have tried different cores (consoles). Some N64 games play great, others don't. PS2 crashes a lot.
> 
> What are the best settings for N64 and PS2 emulation, everyone?



From my own experience PS2 is hit and miss since the PCSX2 Libretro core is still a work in progress. The games I have tested for PS2 that work fine or with very minimal issues are

God of War
Grand Theft Auto III
Persona 3 FES

N64 should emulate most games well enough. From my own testing Conker, Mario 64, Paper Mario, Smash Bros, all worked great.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2022)

can you use the config and stuff from the dev mode version so you don't have to redo everything?


----------



## wiired24 (Feb 26, 2022)

I don't see why you couldn't it's just a retroarch config file. It's not specific to any mode that you're running it on. So as long as you copy it to the correct place where retroarch will search for it.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2022)

I can't access the d drive where all my content is.  plus, how are you supposed to ftp to the correct location?  almost everything is blocked off when in dev mode, so that probably wouldn't work.


----------



## CMDreamer (Feb 26, 2022)

This thread is ignoring the most important advice we all have given at some point: Never use a YT video as a guide.


----------



## Waveracer (Feb 26, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> From my own experience PS2 is hit and miss since the PCSX2 Libretro core is still a work in progress. The games I have tested for PS2 that work fine or with very minimal issues are
> 
> God of War
> Grand Theft Auto III
> ...



My console is Series X (I forgot to mention that). Some N64 games run perfectly like Diddy Kong Racing. Others don't play great like Excitebike 64.

Fatal Frame III (PS2), when it doesn't crash the app or fails to load content, runs smoothly but the ghost list is not updated so you can't save the ghosts that you photograph. That means progress is not saved.

Is necessary to manually update Retroarch and the cores or what do you to have the latest version of the app and cores on Xbox?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2022)

where do I get an ftp server for retail?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2022)

nm, figured it out.  you only have 30GBs internally or so?


----------



## wiired24 (Feb 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> nm, figured it out.  you only have 30GBs internally or so?


Yeah there is an FTP server you can get alonside retroarch on gamer13 github. Also yes, but with the latest version of Retroarch you can use USB Storage too in addition to the 30GB Internal.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> Yeah there is an FTP server you can get alonside retroarch on gamer13 github. Also yes, but with the latest version of Retroarch you can use USB Storage too in addition to the 30GB Internal.


alright, I think I got everything figured out.  I need to wait until I have some money for a hard drive before I actually try it out.  I have the dev mode version configured just right, and I did make two backups of the content, so it will be as easy as transferring over the content.  which drive is the external drive, and if you put some of your bc games on it, does the series x format the drive in some special way where the only way to access the content is ftp?


----------



## wiired24 (Feb 26, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> This thread is ignoring the most important advice we all have given at some point: Never use a YT video as a guide.


I posted a written step by step guide and linked to a video that explains the process in depth very well. Not sure what you mean. It's not a difficult process


----------



## CMDreamer (Feb 27, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> I posted a written step by step guide and linked to a video that explains the process in depth very well. Not sure what you mean. It's not a difficult process



Don't missunderstand me, I'm not trying to troll nor make your information look wrong. But we always encourage tempers not to follow instructions on YT videos as they get outdated very fast.


----------



## wiired24 (Feb 27, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Don't missunderstand me, I'm not trying to troll nor make your information look wrong. But we always encourage tempers not to follow instructions on YT videos as they get outdated very fast.



Fair point but that's why I also posted a write-up of the steps below and any changes in the future would be updated to the original post in this thread. So even if the video becomes outdated 6 months from now, there will still be up to date information reflected here.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 27, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> Fair point but that's why I also posted a write-up of the steps below and any changes in the future would be updated to the original post in this thread. So even if the video becomes outdated 6 months from now, there will still be up to date information reflected here.


How big a drive can Retroarch use?  I'm going to buy a 5tb for bc Xbox games and Retroarch if possible.  Also, does the Xbox format the drive to something unreadable in windows?


----------



## wiired24 (Feb 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> How big a drive can Retroarch use?  I'm going to buy a 5tb for bc Xbox games and Retroarch if possible.  Also, does the Xbox format the drive to something unreadable in windows?



5TB should be just fine. As for the Xbox yea when you format it for the Xbox from what I remember it does make it into a format that is specifically for Xbox if you're using the drive for Xbox. But you should have the option to "Use as extra storage" or something along those lines which would keep your files in tact. It's been a minute since I've done it myself.  For Retroarch  I'm just using the 30GB on Retail as I prefer the speed of the internal SSD Drive on the Xbox Series S and I was able to get quite a good amount of games despite the low storage space available on the drive.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 27, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> 5TB should be just fine. As for the Xbox yea when you format it for the Xbox from what I remember it does make it into a format that is specifically for Xbox. But you should have the option to "Use as extended storage" which would keep your files in tact.


So does that mean I'll have to ftp to the external drive?  What drive letter is that?


----------



## wiired24 (Feb 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> So does that mean I'll have to ftp to the external drive?  What drive letter is that?


Correct. For me it's Q, but if you're using a external drive that's plugged in to your Xbox it will be different. Hard for me to say since I don't use extended storage myself.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 27, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> Correct. For me it's Q, but if you're using a external drive that's plugged in to your Xbox it will be different. Hard for me to say since I don't use extended storage myself.


How will I know which is my drive?


----------



## TomRiddle (Feb 27, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> It's been a while since I've been involved with the Xbox Scene. I wanted to share something super cool with the community. You can now install Retroarch on your Xbox Series S/X or Xbox One on Retail Mode. You DO NOT need a whitelist. And no you will not get banned from Xbox Live. This is great because dev mode is no longer required. With retroarch on Retail Mode games have full access to the hardware and you have all of your games in one place. No longer do you have to switch back and forth when you want to play Xbox Games or Retro Games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this news, now I can tell my friend that he doesn't have to purchase dev mode for retroarch while not getting banned in retail mode, I think he'll have a fun time...


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2022)

I don't know if it's been answered, but can you use the same config files from dev mode on retail mode or do I have to configure it all over again?


----------



## wiired24 (Feb 27, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't know if it's been answered, but can you use the same config files from dev mode on retail mode or do I have to configure it all over again?


Yes it's the same config file doesn't matter whether you're on dev or retail. If we're talking about Retroarch config files then yes.


----------



## wiired24 (Feb 27, 2022)

Tomriddle19981 said:


> Thanks for this news, now I can tell my friend that he doesn't have to purchase dev mode for retroarch while not getting banned in retail mode, I think he'll have a fun time...


Yeah for sure haha. I don't think anyone will miss having to drop $20 just to get retroarch


----------



## godreborn (Feb 27, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> Yeah for sure haha. I don't think anyone will miss having to drop $20 just to get retroarch


how will I know for sure which is my external hdd if it's formatted by the xbox for bc games?  is there a certain folder I should look for?  I think I already have the Q drive, which I assume is an internal partition.  the O drive seems to be the optical drive, since it made a sound when I tried to access it.  I don't have the hard drive yet, probably not till next week or so.


----------



## wiired24 (Feb 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> how will I know for sure which is my external hdd if it's formatted by the xbox for bc games?  is there a certain folder I should look for?  I think I already have the Q drive, which I assume is an internal partition.  the O drive seems to be the optical drive, since it made a sound when I tried to access it.  I don't have the hard drive yet, probably not till next week or so.



It will show up in Retroarch. It will be (Drive Letter) followed by a long sequence of characters.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 1, 2022)

well, I just learned that you can't use the same drive for both xbox games and retroarch stuff.  the external hdd isn't detected via ftp unless it's formatted as a media drive, where it will be drive D.  you can use an ntfs drive as well, and I think if it's mbr formatted it won't ask you to format it if it's 2TBs, which is what I have.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 1, 2022)

I got retroarch to work, had to format it to media.  however, I can't get artwork or ps2 games to work.  I'm using the same files I was using in dev mode.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 1, 2022)

I had an idea that might work, putting boxart and other stuff on the internal drive.  I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 2, 2022)

Yep, it worked.  Everything needs to be on internal besides the games it would seem.  The way it's setup using the drive as a media drive, it works when connected to pc and the internal drive is the Q drive, external is D.  It doesn't ask to be formatted anymore if you save it as media.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 2, 2022)

just to let you know, I got everything to work, including ps2 games, just needed to put all files except for the games on the internal ssd.  one question though: I put the files in the local state folder of retroarch.  does that mean that when there's a new update, the entire retroarch folder will be deleted, since you'll have to uninstall retroarch in order to install the new build?  if so, is there anywhere else you can place the files to avoid having to retransfer your files?


----------



## N7Kopper (Mar 2, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> Yeah for sure haha. I don't think anyone will miss having to drop $20 just to get retroarch


Also it's RetroArch in dev mode, whereas this is RetroArch as a game. Pretty sure that makes a difference.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 2, 2022)

N7Kopper said:


> Also it's RetroArch in dev mode, whereas this is RetroArch as a game. Pretty sure that makes a difference.


you can change from app to game in dev mode.    think app uses 1GB of ram while game uses 4.


----------



## Chary (Mar 2, 2022)

Is there any possible chance you can sync up a real Wiimote and use it on the series? Really curious if that'd work.


----------



## wiired24 (Mar 2, 2022)

Chary said:


> Is there any possible chance you can sync up a real Wiimote and use it on the series? Really curious if that'd work.


Haven’t tried it myself but as long as the dolphin core supports it I don’t see why not


----------



## godreborn (Mar 2, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> Haven’t tried it myself but as long as the dolphin core supports it I don’t see why not


Does the dolphin core support wbfs?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 2, 2022)

Chary said:


> Is there any possible chance you can sync up a real Wiimote and use it on the series? Really curious if that'd work.


I was able to get wbfs running on dolphin on the series x, but I was unable to figure out any way to get a wiimote detected.  if you go into controls, you can set the series x controller to wiimote, wiimote (vertical), etc., which you can set per game.  I tried syncing the wiimote to the xbox with dolphin opened up, but it didn't detect the wiimote.


----------



## N7Kopper (Mar 3, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I was able to get wbfs running on dolphin on the series x, but I was unable to figure out any way to get a wiimote detected.  if you go into controls, you can set the series x controller to wiimote, wiimote (vertical), etc., which you can set per game.  I tried syncing the wiimote to the xbox with dolphin opened up, but it didn't detect the wiimote.


I think you would need lower level access than userland to do that.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 3, 2022)

N7Kopper said:


> I think you would need lower level access than userland to do that.


I'm not quite sure how it would work unless dolphin kept a config file with say the wiimote's mac address or something whenever you synced.  retroarch still detects controllers, including the series x one, as an xbox 360 controller.  I tried dkc returns.  it doesn't seem to read the game name of the folder either, just the name of the wbfs, which is kinda annoying, since all my games are named like they normally would be with wii backup manager.  it was a bit glitchy too.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 3, 2022)

Chary said:


> Is there any possible chance you can sync up a real Wiimote and use it on the series? Really curious if that'd work.


Nope. It's impossible. And those adaptor accessories don't work either since it makes a Wii Remote emulate an Xbox Controller, which is in turn emulating a Wii Remote.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 3, 2022)

godreborn said:


> just to let you know, I got everything to work, including ps2 games, just needed to put all files except for the games on the internal ssd.  one question though: I put the files in the local state folder of retroarch.  does that mean that when there's a new update, the entire retroarch folder will be deleted, since you'll have to uninstall retroarch in order to install the new build?  if so, is there anywhere else you can place the files to avoid having to retransfer your files?


That's not how it works for Retail RetroArch. It updates like a regular Xbox game (assuming the current listing is still up, this gets delisted periodically all the time.) so the LocalState folder is left intact. Only ways it can be deleted is if you manually uninstall RetroArch, manually delete the folder, or factory reset. (either option, doesn't matter if you keep games and apps.)


----------



## godreborn (Mar 3, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> That's not how it works for Retail RetroArch. It updates like a regular Xbox game (assuming the current listing is still up, this gets delisted periodically all the time.) so the LocalState folder is left intact. Only way it can be deleted is if you manually uninstall RetroArch, manually delete the folder, or factory reset. (either option, doesn't matter if you keep games and apps.)


so if a new update is released, update instead of uninstalling, then installing the new version?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 3, 2022)

godreborn said:


> so if a new update is released, update instead of uninstalling, then installing the new version?


If an update is released, then let it update like a regular game that received a patch. If the app is delisted, then you will have to install the newer listing (if you want to be up to date at least) and manually transfer your files from an app to the other. It might be RetroArch still, but in that scenario you're technically dealing with two different apps, so the LocalState folders aren't shared.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 5, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> If an update is released, then let it update like a regular game that received a patch. If the app is delisted, then you will have to install the newer listing (if you want to be up to date at least) and manually transfer your files from an app to the other. It might be RetroArch still, but in that scenario you're technically dealing with two different apps, so the LocalState folders aren't shared.


That's what I figured.  What would happen if you out the Retroarch files in a folder on the root of Q or S?  I mean it's like 40,000 files, so it takes over an hour to update.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> That's what I figured.  What would happen if you out the Retroarch files in a folder on the root of Q or S?  I mean it's like 40,000 files, so it takes over an hour to update.


What do you mean by "out the folders" exactly?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 5, 2022)

I meant "put."  If you put the folder on the root?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I meant "put."  If you put the folder on the root?


The root of the S Folder is completely inaccessible in Retail, so that's impossible. As for the root of the Q Drive, it's not a good idea since unless you are using a NTFS formatted drive with the correct permissions, the files won't even be allowed to be placed outside of the folder and still work correctly. Even if you change the directories in RetroArch itself. You need a USB drive for that to be viable, and even then not everything can be stored outside of the LocalState folder or the S Folder. retroarch.cfg is stuck to LocalState, while cores don't work outside of the default S Drive directory period.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

How will I know if Retroarch has been updated without just uninstalling then reinstalling?  Retroarch was officially updated today.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 7, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> It's been a while since I've been involved with the Xbox Scene. I wanted to share something super cool with the community. You can now install Retroarch on your Xbox Series S/X or Xbox One on Retail Mode. You DO NOT need a whitelist. And no you will not get banned from Xbox Live. This is great because dev mode is no longer required. With retroarch on Retail Mode games have full access to the hardware and you have all of your games in one place. No longer do you have to switch back and forth when you want to play Xbox Games or Retro Games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that you brought people's attention to it. It's probably gonna get taken down by M$ soon. There have been others like it before that got taken down. So everyone better download it while they still can.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> How will I know if Retroarch has been updated without just uninstalling then reinstalling?  Retroarch was officially updated today.


Reboot the system and see if an update pops up. Also, RetroArch on Retail (Gamr13's version anyway) is based on nightly builds, so stable builds really aren't relevant here. 



The Real Jdbye said:


> Now that you brought people's attention to it. It's probably gonna get taken down by M$ soon. There have been others like it before that got taken down. So everyone better download it while they still can.


It's already happened a lot mate. This post really isn't changing anything because Retail RetroArch has been a thing for two years now. It's always taken down after around two weeks and re-uploaded, it's a game of cat and mouse that has lasted a long time. Unless Gamr13 decides to stop uploading builds, that really won't change.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

it looks like it might've been taken down.  I got no update message, and all of the links on gamr3's page, except for moonlight, do not work anymore.  I just get a blank page with the store's background.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

nm, I cleared cookies and cache.  retroarch now says "arcade classics" on the ms store.  let me see what happens when I download it.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it looks like it might've been taken down.  I got no update message, and all of the links on gamr3's page, except for moonlight, do not work anymore.  I just get a blank page with the store's background.



That's what happens when the apps are taken down periodically. Reason Moonlight is the only one up is because Gamr13 doesn't actually host the app himself, he just has it on the website for people to check out. 



godreborn said:


> nm, I cleared cookies and cache.  retroarch now says "arcade classics" on the ms store.  let me see what happens when I download it.


The apps are usually re-uploaded a few hours after a take down. When it's re-uploaded, you just download it as if it were the first time you downloaded it.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> That's what happens when the apps are taken down periodically. Reason Moonlight is the only one up is because Gamr13 doesn't actually host the app himself, he just has it on the website for people to check out.
> 
> 
> The apps are usually re-uploaded a few hours after a take down. When it's re-uploaded, you just download it as if it were the first time you downloaded it.


maybe the new name is to fool microsoft.  it also has a different developer name.  it is the new update, I guess nightly build.  I'm uploading the files now.  right now, I have both that and the original retroarch installed.  I tried to do a cut and paste from both directories, but there's no way to cut the content, only copy it.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> maybe the new name is to fool microsoft.  it also has a different developer name.  it is the new update, I guess nightly build.  I'm uploading the files now.  right now, I have both that and the original retroarch installed.  I tried to do a cut and paste from both directories, but there's no way to cut the content, only copy it.


I dunno, name changes really haven't done anything to combat what is mostly an automated process in the past. And a different developer name just means that this type of takedown was that Microsoft banned the developer account that hosted the apps. So, a new dummy account is made. The other type of takedown is simply delisting the apps and nothing more.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

can you get banned for downloading this stuff in retail mode?  I'll just stick with dev mode if there's a risk.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> can you get banned for downloading this stuff in retail mode?  I'll just stick with dev mode if there's a risk.


No, that's a common misconception and a source of misinformation. So I want to be very clear about this: THE USER IS NEVER AT RISK OF BEING BANNED FOR SIMPLY DOWNLOADING AND USING THESE APPS. The only one at risk is the developer account hosting said apps since they are the ones who are breaking the Store's ToS. That's why there hasn't been a single banned user for using this in 2 years. Incidentally, the developer account is a Partner Center account, which is not related to an Xbox Live account in the slightest.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

Alright, I'm updated.  It took about 3 minutes on the dev mode version, but it took about an hour on retail, since I had to retransfer everything.  Is there a safe place on the Xbox to store these files instead of them being lost each time you update?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Alright, I'm updated.  It took about 3 minutes on the dev mode version, but it took about an hour on retail, since I had to retransfer everything.  Is there a safe place on the Xbox to store these files instead of them being lost each time you update?


The location inside the Q Drive where the other LocalState folders for the apps are located. If you're using Durango FTP, this translates to LOCALFOLDER.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> The location inside the Q Drive where the other LocalState folders for the apps are located. If you're using Durango FTP, this translates to LOCALFOLDER.


Local state is the only location we can ftp to?  I updated my Durango ftp as well, so it will have to be something that's permanent.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Local state is the only location we can ftp to?  I updated my Durango ftp as well, so it will have to be something that's permanent.


LocalState is not the same as LOCALFOLDER. LOCALFOLDER is a part of the Q Drive we do have full access to. LocalState are folders inside of the folders that you can find in LOCALFOLDER. And LOCALFOLDER is permanent


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> LocalState is not the same as LOCALFOLDER. LOCALFOLDER is a part of the Q Drive we do have full access to. LocalState are folders inside of the folders that you can find in LOCALFOLDER. And LOCALFOLDER is permanent


Will Retroarch have access to another apps local state folder?  Is there any other I could use other than Durango's?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Will Retroarch have access to another apps local state folder?  Is there any other I could use other than Durango's?


No. And besides the apps that are on Gamr13's store, you shouldn't use the other folders unless you want to screw up system apps or other actual Retail apps. You should only use the folders if you want to temporarily keep the files there. 

Either way, here's a tip. Don't bother moving folders, before you uninstall RetroArch, rename it's LOCALFOLDER folder (it's as simple as adding (Backup) to the name). Let the server rename it which might take a bit, and once that's done, uninstall it. Then install the new app, open it once so a folder is generated in LOCALFOLDER, and then copy the name of the generated folder, delete it, and rename your backed up folder.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> No. And besides the apps that are on Gamr13's store, you shouldn't use the other folders unless you want to screw up system apps or other actual Retail apps. You should only use the folders if you want to temporarily keep the files there.
> 
> Either way, here's a tip. Don't bother moving folders, before you uninstall RetroArch, rename it's LOCALFOLDER folder (it's as simple as adding (Backup) to the name). Let the server rename it which might take a bit, and once that's done, uninstall it. Then install the new app, open it once so a folder is generated in LOCALFOLDER, and then copy the name of the generated folder, delete it, and rename your backed up folder.


none of the retroarch system app files are inside LOCALFOLDER?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> none of the retroarch system app files are inside LOCALFOLDER?


system app files? Which ones are you talking about? Stuff like the cores?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

anything that would've been updated, once an update is released?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> anything that would've been updated, once an update is released?


Let me just explain how the files are structured, this applies to both Retail and Dev Mode.

LOCALFOLDER/Q Drive includes stuff that you manually set up. Meaning the files that complement RetroArch. Stuff like the retroarch.cfg file, core settings and remaps, saves, save states, thumbnails and Playlists, shaders, etc. These are never touched by an update since these files are completely up to you to organize.

The S Drive includes the executable itself, assets like the icons you see at the menus and the splash screen, the cores themselves, and any dll dependencies said cores might use.

Only the stuff in the S Drive gets updated in Retail, mainly because you can't manually access cores and don't have the Online Updater available for them. But also if the frontend itself receives an update, then the executable might also be updated. Even the icons might be changed from time to time.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

@GABO1423 , do you know why the menu and text is larger on dev mode than retail by default?  both showed 1.00x for menu size, so I changed dev mode's to 0.68x, so now both are about the same size if not exactly the same.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> @GABO1423 , do you know why the menu and text is larger on dev mode than retail by default?  both showed 1.00x for menu size, so I changed dev mode's to 0.68x, so now both are about the same size if not exactly the same.


Can't recall seeing something like that. Are the video resolution settings identical on both modes?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Can't recall seeing something like that. Are the video resolution settings identical on both modes?


should be.  I only changed the aspect ratio of games to 16x9.  I didn't mess with the resolution, should I check that?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

alright, it's set to 1280x720 in dev mode, 1920x1080 in retail.  if you change the resolution in dev mode, everything gets screwed up, and there's no way to tell what you're clicking.  I figured out the problem though.  the settings in dev mode were set to 720p, so I changed it, reverted the scaling back to 1.00x, and now everything is correct.  thanks.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> alright, it's set to 1280x720 in dev mode, 1920x1080 in retail.  if you change the resolution in dev mode, everything gets screwed up, and there's no way to tell what you're clicking.  I figured out the problem though.  the settings in dev mode were set to 720p, so I changed it, reverted the scaling back to 1.00x, and now everything is correct.  thanks.


RetroArch can change the resolution automatically based on what the Xbox's resolution is set to, but it is not perfect as you could tell. At least we saw what the issue was.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

question: I added my external drive as a media drive in dev mode, but if dev mode's drive D, is part of the internal for development stuff, and D is also the external's drive as a media one on retail, how exactly does that work?  what drive letter will external be in this instance (in dev mode)?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> question: I added my external drive as a media drive in dev mode, but if dev mode's drive D, is part of the internal for development stuff, and D is also the external's drive as a media one on retail, how exactly does that work?  what drive letter will external be in this instance (in dev mode)?


The Drive letter is simply different depending on the mode. The default on Dev Mode is the E Drive, and on Retail the default is the D Drive. You think of it as a result of the sandboxed nature of developer mode and also how the modes can have distinct settings and the like because of it.


----------



## kbmarinha (Mar 8, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> Yeah there is an FTP server you can get alonside retroarch on gamer13 github. Also yes, but with the latest version of Retroarch you can use USB Storage too in addition to the 30GB Internal.


How? I cant find my usb device there


----------



## godreborn (Mar 8, 2022)

kbmarinha said:


> How? I cant find my usb device there


Is it formatted by the Xbox?


----------



## kbmarinha (Mar 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Is it formatted by the Xbox?


No, as media

Edit: I mean yes, but formated as media not xbox external storage.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 8, 2022)

kbmarinha said:


> No, as media
> 
> Edit: I mean yes, but formated as media not xbox external storage.


Is there a d drive?  That's your drive on retail.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 8, 2022)

alright, I got my cables, and I plugged in both the xbox formatted drive as well as the media drive.  no issues in retail mode.  however, in dev mode, the E drive shows nothing is on it.  I checked if the drive was being detected, it is according to settings.  both are detected in both modes, so I have no idea how to access games on the E drive.  I checked with a manual scan for the E drive, that's what I used to test if the drive was detectable.  however, it's completely blank.  I'm thinking that retroarch doesn't have access to any drive except D?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 8, 2022)

nm, I fixed it.  I had to give permissions to all application packages.  now, games load up super fast from usb.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> nm, I fixed it.  I had to give permissions to all application packages.  now, games load up super fast from usb.


This also allows you to store some files from LocalState from the USB drive instead, cutting down on update times in that regard. Just don't try that with the cores since that will break them completely. And retroarch.cfg is stuck to LocalState anyway.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 8, 2022)

when you say some, do you mean things like bios, saves, states, and especially thumbnails?  the last one is what takes so long.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> when you say some, do you mean things like bios, saves, states, and especially thumbnails?  the last one is what takes so long.


All of those work from USB indeed, just don't forget to also change the directories in RetroArch itself (Settings > Directory) to reflect this.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 8, 2022)

it's only after adding access by application packages. because I tried this before doing that, and it didn't work?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it's only after adding access by application packages. because I tried this before doing that, and it didn't work?


Correct. That's what I call having a drive with the correct permissions. Without that, it will not work, and a NTFS drive is required to even do that. If you have a FAT32 or exFAT drive, you can only load games from USB.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 8, 2022)

alright, I checked before enabling that, and it was indeed ntfs.    I'll do it tomorrow.  I need to put my games in a games' folder, since they're in separate folders for each system on the root.  then put Retroarch Essentials on there, which has all my bios, thumbnails, etc. in it.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> alright, I checked before enabling that, and it was indeed ntfs.    I'll do it tomorrow.  I need to put my games in a games' folder, since they're in separate folders for each system on the root.  then put Retroarch Essentials on there, which has all my bios, thumbnails, etc. in it.


Hope you enjoy taking less than an hour to update RetroArch now lol.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 8, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Hope you enjoy taking less than an hour to update RetroArch now lol.


can I backup the retroarch.cfg file, then reinject it whenever there's an update or is that unwise to do?  it's only 1 file on the root of local state, right?  is it safe to just unplug and plug in the drive while the xbox is in standby?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> can I backup the retroarch.cfg file, then reinject it whenever there's an update or is that unwise to do?  it's only 1 file on the root of local state, right?  is it safe to just unplug and plug in the drive while the xbox is in standby?


For the first question, you can always backup retroarch.cfg and just overwrite the file when needed. And retroarch.cfg is indeed on the root of LocalState.

The second question, yes. Even if Windows might complain if you do that, it's perfectly safe.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 8, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> For the first question, you can always backup retroarch.cfg and just overwrite the file when needed. And retroarch.cfg is indeed on the root of LocalState.
> 
> The second question, yes. Even if Windows might complain if you do that, it's perfectly safe.


alright, I just uninstalled and reinstalled retroarch on retail, since that's the only one I'm worried about (being taken down or something).  it's also much easier to wipe the slate clean of over 40,000 files in local state.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 8, 2022)

I have all files on the external now, but what's odd is that it said the recycle bin was corrupted when I plugged it into my laptop, so I told it to fix it.  it's the right size now, checked by showing os files in folder settings, then disabled it after checking.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 9, 2022)

I got retail to work this way.  I had to reinstall dev mode, but I think I need to redo to have separate folders for the playlists or they'll overwrite each other.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I got retail to work this way, but I had to reinstall, but I think I need to reinstall to have separate folders for the playlists or they'll overwrite each other.


What exactly do you mean by this? Do you have multiple versions of the same Playlists?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 9, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> What exactly do you mean by this? Do you have multiple versions of the same Playlists?


I mean games are on D for retail and E for dev mode.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I mean games are on D for retail and E for dev mode.


I see, you can easily have a folder for Retail (and have Retail point to it), and a folder for Dev Mode (and have Dev Mode point to it) no problem.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 9, 2022)

That's what I planned to do.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 9, 2022)

BTW, do you think that's the only thing I need to change?  I was unable to access local folder in dev mode, only the D drive, so I couldn't back up the dev mode Retroarch config file.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


> BTW, do you think that's the only thing I need to change?  I was unable to access local folder in dev mode, only the D drive, so I couldn't back up the dev mode Retroarch config file.


I think so. Besides Playlists, nothing in RetroArch is really sensitive to the path of a file (except for the cores of course). You can easily have the rest of the files be shared between both modes no problem.

Plus, having retroarch.cfg stuck in LocalState means it's impossible for the cfg for Retail to conflict with the cfg for Dev and vice versa.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 9, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> I think so. Besides Playlists, nothing in RetroArch is really sensitive to the path of a file (except for the cores of course). You can easily have the rest of the files be shared between both modes no problem.
> 
> Plus, having retroarch.cfg stuck in LocalState means it's impossible for the cfg for Retail to conflict with the cfg for Dev and vice versa.


I can't ftp the dev mode one.  I can't access the local folder or local state.  D doesn't contain the config.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I can't ftp the dev mode one.  I can't access the local folder or local state.  D doesn't contain the config.


That's an issue a decent amount of users have reported about. Were it not for USB devices or the fact that the D Drive has some flexibility, you would be screwed. I'm lucky enough to not have this issue however. I really couldn't tell why it happens, how to avoid it, and how to fix it though. If this happens even when Durango FTP is set as a Game, then not much you can do sadly.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 9, 2022)

I'll try changing to game.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 9, 2022)

we have success.  I put it as game, and I was able to access the local folder via durango ftp (probably via windows explorer as well).  anyway, I have both config files, and all 18 playlists (9 for each mode).  both modes work.  I didn't have to remake my playlists in retail either, just change the playlists folder to retail, so all is working.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


> we have success.  I put it as game, and I was able to access the local folder via durango ftp (probably via windows explorer as well).  anyway, I have both config files, and all 18 playlists (9 for each mode).  both modes work.  I didn't have to remake my playlists in retail either, just change the playlists folder to retail, so all is working.


Awesome, enjoy.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Mar 13, 2022)

This is such an awesome development No need for "Developer" mode on XBox series consoles to use Retroarch.... Now, it's time to unleash its full power in all of its glory


----------



## godreborn (Mar 13, 2022)

urbanman2004 said:


> This is such an awesome development No need for "Developer" mode on XBox series consoles to use Retroarch.... Now, it's time to unleash its full power in all of its glory


tbh, I haven't noticed any increase in capabilities in retail mode, it's just you don't have to go into dev mode now.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2022)

I have Retroarch on my laptop [as well as PPSSPP]. And I'm still trying to make it emulate the game Killzone Liberation to run smoothly. PPSSPP doesn't run it well either [awfully glitchy on both emulators]. But the rest of my games seem to run quite well on iether. WTF? And yes I've tried tweeking it. No go, er should I say, got it to run a tiny bit better [meaning, the opening screens where it says press X to start, and then the weapons you want to use screens] on either one glitchy and the Sounds are just crackling away. But then when playing, it sort of settles down on the PPSSPP, but on Retroarch ALL glitchy. Any Help Guys?


----------



## urbanman2004 (Mar 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I have Retroarch on my laptop [as well as PPSSPP]. And I'm still trying to make it emulate the game Killzone Liberation to run smoothly. PPSSPP doesn't run it well either [awfully glitchy on both emulators]. But the rest of my games seem to run quite well on iether. WTF? And yes I've tried tweeking it. No go, er should I say, got it to run a tiny bit better [meaning, the opening screens where it says press X to start, and then the weapons you want to use screens] on either one glitchy and the Sounds are just crackling away. But then when playing, it sort of settles down on the PPSSPP, but on Retroarch ALL glitchy. Any Help Guys?


Use the standalone version of PPSSPP... RetroArch's core has been known to not function properly compared to the standalone app.
S/N: your question being asked is in the wrong section.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 13, 2022)

I can't help.  I have no psp games on my series x or any of the classic consoles.  some games are just glitchy I guess.  wind waker's music skips every now and then, but there seem to be no problems with sunshine.  this happens in both retail and dev mode.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 13, 2022)

urbanman2004 said:


> Use the standalone version of PPSSPP... RetroArch's core has been known to not function properly compared to the standalone app.
> S/N: your question being asked is in the wrong section.


I thought so, because I remembered there being a standalone version in the op's link.  yep, there is, and that's probably why.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks guys very much.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 13, 2022)

I haven't downloaded the psp emulator or duck station for the series x, don't know much about them as I don't emulate games too often.  I did buy symphony of the night, think it's called castlevania legacy collection, which apparently is the psp version of the game instead of the psx one.  it's for the ps4, and I got it for less than $5.  such a great game for damn near nothing.  I heard it has wonky psp controls though, haven't played it yet, been too busy with tales of arise.  I have like 28 hours in it, hunting down my fourth lord out of five.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2022)

hmmm, I wonder if there is an Xbox emulator for PC. Or the 360 one


----------



## godreborn (Mar 13, 2022)

there's a 360 one called I believe xenia.  some things don't work on it.  I tested about four games for someone on here, who made them with I think unity, all worked on my jtag without a problem.  however, he said they don't work in xenia for some reason.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Mar 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> hmmm, I wonder if there is an Xbox emulator for PC. Or the 360 one


*CXBX Reloaded* and *XEMU* for OG Xbox emulation, and *Xenia: Xbox 360 Emulator Research Project*


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 13, 2022)

Err, question lads, is this Series specific? I grabbed it for my Xbox One X (I have a Series S too but it's at a family members at the moment), installed it no problems just like the old whitelisted releases.. but the lag is brutal! Fiddling with latency doesn't help as even snes9x grinds to a halt with the amount of frames I have to add... I am using an OG Xbox One controller which I think might be the issue, or is this version simply tailored for the Series, er, series and not the last gen consoles?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 13, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> Err, question lads, is this Series specific? I grabbed it for my Xbox One X (I have a Series S too but it's at a family members at the moment), installed it no problems just like the old whitelisted releases.. but the lag is brutal! Fiddling with latency doesn't help as even snes9x grinds to a halt with the amount of frames I have to add... I am using an OG Xbox One controller which I think might be the issue, or is this version simply tailored for the Series, er, series and not the last gen consoles?


that, I'm not sure, but I could've sworn that it worked on either.  thought I saw that somewhere.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 13, 2022)

godreborn said:


> that, I'm not sure, but I could've sworn that it worked on either.  thought I saw that somewhere.


Yeah it 'works' as usual, I think it just might be the original model Xbox One controller and its poorer wireless functions: once the missus finally decides to get off the feckin TV I'll have another tinker - if the lag improves when wired (or I'll borrow my sons Series controller) then yeah I'll blame that! Cheers anyway!


----------



## godreborn (Mar 13, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> Yeah it 'works' as usual, I think it just might be the original model Xbox One controller and its poorer wireless functions: once the missus finally decides to get off the feckin TV I'll have another tinker - if the lag improves when wired (or I'll borrow my sons Series controller) then yeah I'll blame that! Cheers anyway!


something that's both good and sad at the same time is that there doesn't appear to be much in the form of changes with the series version the one, not even with the controller.  have to feel the back of it, just to know that one is for the series x.  that's pretty damn cheap tbh.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 13, 2022)

I think the guide button might be slightly different as well, but almost everything just feels like an upgraded xbone.  I like some, but not all, of the changes with the ps5.  the controller is one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 13, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think the guide button might be slightly different as well, but almost everything just feels like an upgraded xbone.  I like some, but not all, of the changes with the ps5.  the controller is one of the best I've ever seen.


I've had 2 Xbox One controllers, one being the original version, and a second being a newer 'One S' model that also has standard bluetooth functions (and a headphone jack!) Gave the 2nd one away to a family member when his controller broke. Also have 2 white Series controllers (my youngest actually owning one for his PC, the other being out to another family member - don't fukkin ask! ) - there is absolutely a difference between the One and Series controllers: not just the guide button, the dpad is much improved and the textured grip on the front of the series controllers is a good qol improvement.. I'm just stuck with the shitty old controller at the moment! My thought on the massive lag I'm getting with the older controller is due to the wireless feature - maybe the program favours bluetooth, then reverts to the older 'MS method' as a backup.. Will find out later hopefully!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2022)

[steals a Pie from @mightymuffy ] hehehe


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [steals a Pie from @mightymuffy ] hehehe


Ooh naughty boy (sorry, naughty boi)! UK Rule #314: Never steal a pie from a pie eater, it's bad for your health! (and not just for the amount of calories!)
...Now if you fancy coming back and stealing a shitty first model Xbox One Controller from me, be my guest!! (Can smile at the missus for a replacement then! )


----------



## N7Kopper (Mar 16, 2022)

Just out of curiosity - does Retroarch netplay and PPSSPP ad-hoc emulation (over the Internet, I know that actual ad-hoc isn't supported) work on Xbox? And can PPSSPP connect with hardware?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 16, 2022)

N7Kopper said:


> Just out of curiosity - does Retroarch netplay and PPSSPP ad-hoc emulation (over the Internet, I know that actual ad-hoc isn't supported) work on Xbox? And can PPSSPP connect with hardware?


Not sure about PPSSPP, but RetroArch Netplay works on the Xbox.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 19, 2022)

N7Kopper said:


> Just out of curiosity - does Retroarch netplay and PPSSPP ad-hoc emulation (over the Internet, I know that actual ad-hoc isn't supported) work on Xbox? And can PPSSPP connect with hardware?



Does PPSSPP connect to hardware?

Not sure of the question. I have it on my laptop, and it recognizes my controller, if that is what you meant. otherwise, I'm not sure about other consoles. Sorry. 

I found this 

https://github.com/hrydgard/ppsspp/wiki/How-to-play-multiplayer-games-with-PPSSPP


----------



## godreborn (Mar 20, 2022)

how would you even know you're banned on the series x/s?  are you able to access the store, is there a pop up, would you have to log into an online game?  is this for both system and account or one or the other?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> how would you even know you're banned on the series x/s?  are you able to access the store, is there a pop up, would you have to log into an online game?  is this for both system and account or one or the other?


I think it just straight up tells you as soon as you try to use the account that's banned. I've seen some examples of that in the past with Xbox, so I don't think they have a reason to change course. But as I told you, you are never at risk of getting banned for using this, so I never saw any actual screenshots and the like of this to say for sure.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 21, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> I think it just straight up tells you as soon as you try to use the account that's banned. I've seen some examples of that in the past with Xbox, so I don't think they have a reason to change course. But as I told you, you are never at risk of getting banned for using this, so I never saw any actual screenshots and the like of this to say for sure.


thanks, you were thinking the same thing I was.  I was worried about using retroarch in retail, and I could never tell what might happen.  I noticed it's now back to "retroarch" again instead of "arcade classics," so I guess that spoof didn't work to fool the automation.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> thanks, you were thinking the same thing I was.  I was worried about using retroarch in retail, and I could never tell what might happen.  I noticed it's now back to "retroarch" again instead of "arcade classics," so I guess that spoof didn't work to fool the automation.


Figures. Again, that spoof has been tried before to no success. It's automated, and it detects the .dll files RetroArch will always use. As long as they are there, it will be taken down.


----------



## N7Kopper (Mar 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Does PPSSPP connect to hardware?
> 
> Not sure of the question. I have it on my laptop, and it recognizes my controller, if that is what you meant. otherwise, I'm not sure about other consoles. Sorry.
> 
> ...


Oh. "Compatible with hardware" refers to connecting to a real PSP.


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

Hi, I'm running into an issue where retroarch does not appear as if doesn't exist or I did not install in the local folder yes I have ftp durango running and installed retroarch through console.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

jtjose said:


> Hi, I'm running into an issue where retroarch does not appear as if doesn't exist or I did not install in the local folder yes I have ftp durango running and installed retroarch through console.


Retail?


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Retail?


Yes.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

When you go to the link does it say you own it?  It's not in my games or all apps?


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> When you go to the link does it say you own it?  It's not in my games or all apps?


Retroarch


godreborn said:


> When you go to the link does it say you own it?  It's not in my games or all apps?


Yes it shows I own it and my XBOXONE show it as a game  that I can launch not an app


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

you can't open it?


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you can't open it?


I can launch it in retail mode no problem .


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

it's just not showing up in local folder?


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it's just not showing up in local folder?


Yes 


godreborn said:


> it's just not showing up in local folder?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

does anything show up in local folder?


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> does anything show up in local folder?


 Yes folder of app data , microsoft edge, comms , packages,, temp internet files, microsoft , history, publishers, and temp


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 25, 2022)

jtjose said:


> Yes folder of app data , microsoft edge, comms , packages,, temp internet files, microsoft , history, publishers, and temp


And you don't see a folder with "RetroArch" or something like that in the name?


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> And you don't see a folder with "RetroArch" or something like that in the name?


No


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 25, 2022)

jtjose said:


> No


And you have opened RetroArch at least once, right?


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> And you have opened RetroArch at least once, right?


Yes


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 25, 2022)

jtjose said:


> Yes


Try refreshing your FTP Client (what you are using to access LOCALFOLDER). Also might be a good idea to check what the folder is supposed to be named by going into Settings > Directory in RetroArch.


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Try refreshing your FTP Client (what you are using to access LOCALFOLDER). Also might be a good idea to check what the folder is supposed to be named by going into Settings > Directory in RetroArch.


Ok Ill try that


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Try refreshing your FTP Client (what you are using to access LOCALFOLDER). Also might be a good idea to check what the folder is supposed to be named by going into Settings > Directory in RetroArch.


So managed I to find the file retroarch  looks at it was in my U folder for some reason and the path to find it was u/users/mgr1/appdata/local/packages/44197Goldfox.17734longfilename/localstate/and then the folder for system, bios, config , ;etc thanks!


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

jtjose said:


> So managed I to find the file retroarch  looks at it was in my U folder for some reason u/users/mgr1/appdata/local/packages/44197Goldfox.17734longfilename/localstate/and then the folder for system, bios, config , ;etc thanks!


don't need those.  you can put the files on the external hdd (drive D for retail; E for devmode).  just don't put the playlists in the same location or else they'll overwrite each other if you choose to have both, like me.  make sure to allow application packages full access to the drive.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 25, 2022)

jtjose said:


> So managed I to find the file retroarch  looks at it was in my U folder for some reason and the path to find it was u/users/mgr1/appdata/local/packages/44197Goldfox.17734longfilename/localstate/and then the folder for system, bios, config , ;etc thanks!


That's because you have an Xbox One as opposed to a Series console. The U folder is the equivalent to the Q folder on the Series consoles. And LOCALFOLDER serves as a shortcut to the Packages folder in the U/Q Drive/Folder.


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> don't need those.  you can put the files on the external hdd (drive D for retail; E for devmode).  just don't put the playlists in the same location or else they'll overwrite each other if you choose to have both, like me.  make sure to allow application packages full access to the drive.


ok


----------



## jtjose (Mar 25, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> That's because you have an Xbox One as opposed to a Series console. The U folder is the equivalent to the Q folder on the Series consoles. And LOCALFOLDER serves as a shortcut to the Packages folder in the U/Q Drive/Folder.


ok I see


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 27, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> My thought on the massive lag I'm getting with the older controller is due to the wireless feature - maybe the program favours bluetooth, then reverts to the older 'MS method' as a backup.. Will find out later hopefully!


Hoo boy.... right, an update on this one... tried my sons series S controller on the setup, STILL horrendous lag! Turns out, after much more troubleshooting (ohh the embarrassment), the fuckin TV wasn't set to game mode!! The missus decided to watch an old dvd on it, didn't like the colour, so changed the soddin picture mode and didnt tell me haha! I only figured it out when I fired up a bit of spelunky on it and got the same amount of lag. So yeah, no issue with any controller after all - I am ashamed of myself...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2022)

Are there any advantages to using this in Retail Mode? Like more access to CPU cores or GPU?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 27, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Are there any advantages to using this in Retail Mode? Like more access to CPU cores or GPU?


Just not paying for dev mode or having to activate and restart.  Based on my experience, the games play the same.


----------



## SlimGG (Mar 27, 2022)

@godreborn  few pages back you said u didnt have PS2 covers showing up, did u manually add them or did you find a way to correctly name them for database to pick them up ??


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Just not paying for dev mode or having to activate and restart.  Based on my experience, the games play the same.



I'll need to check it out, my only concern is reconfiguring the game folder or having to change anything with the directories. It's a pain in the ass to use the FTP and changing the config that way.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 27, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll need to check it out, my only concern is reconfiguring the game folder or having to change anything with the directories. It's a pain in the ass to use the FTP and changing the config that way.


you can put everything but the main retroarch config file on an external hdd.  I copied and pasted the retroarch config file via ftp to my pc, so I'll just ftp it back whenever there's a new update.  according to gabo, that never changes, so I should be able to safely add the config file.  even if I can't, everything is safe on the external hdd.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 27, 2022)

SlimGG said:


> @godreborn  few pages back you said u didnt have PS2 covers showing up, did u manually add them or did you find a way to correctly name them for database to pick them up ??


yeah, I got ps2 box art to show up, but I used 3d versions of the artwork.  not all box art appears, since I think it hasn't been uploaded yet.  you have to have the game name (has to be exact), along with region in parenthesis to download box art.  you can remove the region from the game name in your playlist section.  it will have remove () or remove [] or remove both.  I chose just to remove ().  the box art will still work and everything this way, just won't have the annoying region listed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you can put everything but the main retroarch config file on an external hdd.  I copied and pasted the retroarch config file via ftp to my pc, so I'll just ftp it back whenever there's a new update.  according to gabo, that never changes, so I should be able to safely add the config file.  even if I can't, everything is safe on the external hdd.



What I meant was I had it initially setup in dev mode a few months ago on the U drive (I think). Can that carry over if I install to retail mode, so long as I point it to that directory after installing or do I have to use an FTP?


----------



## SlimGG (Mar 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, I got ps2 box art to show up, but I used 3d versions of the artwork.  not all box art appears, since I think it hasn't been uploaded yet.  you have to have the game name (has to be exact), along with region in parenthesis to download box art.  you can remove the region from the game name in your playlist section.  it will have remove () or remove [] or remove both.  I chose just to remove ().  the box art will still work and everything this way, just won't have the annoying region listed.


I thought that was the case, but tried it myself and didnt seem to detect any art when forced checked. With some of the SNES games i just used the website to name them right, used same kinda naming on PS2 games with no luck..


----------



## godreborn (Mar 27, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> What I meant was I had it initially setup in dev mode a few months ago on the U drive (I think). Can that carry over if I install to retail mode, so long as I point it to that directory after installing or do I have to use an FTP?


I think on the series x, the config is on the Q drive.  retail and dev mode use their own.  I don't know what might happen if you use the config file from one on the other.  the problem, at least for me, is that I'm using an external hdd.  on dev mode, the external hdd is the E drive, while on retail, it's the D drive, which is not to be confused with the D drive of dev mode.  that's part of the internal ssd, where the local folder is located I think for dev mode.  since I have all my files, but that config, on the external hdd, I have to use separate config files.  another thing you have to watch out for is the playlist, because the D drive is different between retail and dev mode, so I have to keep separate playlists on the external, named retail and devmode respectively.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 27, 2022)

SlimGG said:


> I thought that was the case, but tried it myself and didnt seem to detect any art when forced checked. With some of the SNES games i just used the website to name them right, used same kinda naming on PS2 games with no luck..


my suggestion is to use clrmame pro and dat files.  I don't know if there's one for ps2, but there's one for snes.  I know that for sure.  it will rename everything correctly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think on the series x, the config is on the Q drive.  retail and dev mode use their own.  I don't know what might happen if you use the config file from one on the other.  the problem, at least for me, is that I'm using an external hdd.  on dev mode, the external hdd is the E drive, while on retail, it's the D drive, which is not to be confused with the D drive of dev mode.  that's part of the internal ssd, where the local folder is located I think for dev mode.  since I have all my files, but that config, on the external hdd, I have to use separate config files.  another thing you have to watch out for is the playlist, because the D drive is different between retail and dev mode, so I have to keep separate playlists on the external, named retail and devmode respectively.



They really need to make it less convoluted when changing from dev mode to retail mode, sounds like a PITA to me lol.  I also don't like being forced to use a USB drive for RetroArch, let me just use internal storage you know? Much more convenient.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 27, 2022)

you can use internal if you want, but it will be a pita to update, at least with retail mode.  I know in dev mode, you put the content in a folder at the root of developmentkit, but I don't think you can do that with retail mode.  I think it has to be in local folder somewhere, and I was told not to use another app's, like a default one, for retroarch, because it could mess up that default app.  once it's on your local folder, if you uninstall retroarch to install an updated version, all of that will be lost.  I don't know if you can just update.  I don't think you can, because the dev name changes as does the alphanumeric after it due to the dev account getting removed.  it's always back within a week or so with a new name.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you can use internal if you want, but it will be a pita to update, at least with retail mode.  I know in dev mode, you put the content in a folder at the root of developmentkit, but I don't think you can do that with retail mode.  I think it has to be in local folder somewhere, and I was told not to use another app's, like a default one, for retroarch, because it could mess up that default app.  once it's on your local folder, if you uninstall retroarch to install an updated version, all of that will be lost.  I don't know if you can just update.  I don't think you can, because the dev name changes as does the alphanumeric after it due to the dev account getting removed.  it's always back within a week or so with a new name.


While it's true you can't update when the app is taken down, if it isn't taken down and it's still up, you can just update the app no problem. Oh, and the average period of time that it takes for an app to be taken down is 2 weeks, not one.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 27, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> While it's true you can't update when the app is taken down, if it isn't taken down and it's still up, you can just update the app no problem. Oh, and the average period of time that it takes for an app to be taken down is 2 weeks, not one.


oh, I meant after it's been taken down.  I thought it was like a week for it to be reuploaded with a different name/under a different account.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

damn, I was just on discord, in gamr13's channel.  he just posted a message: all retail versions of retroarch will now cease due to legal reasons.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> damn, I was just on discord, in gamr13's channel.  he just posted a message: all retail versions of retroarch will now cease due to legal reasons.


I hope you aren't serious....


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> I hope you aren't serious....


only way to tell is to wait till tomorrow.  retroarch from the 29th (when he uploaded it again) is still active, just the link is disabled on gamr's github.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> only way to tell is to wait till tomorrow.  retroarch from the 29th (when he uploaded it again) is still active, just the link is disabled on gamr's github.


It's April 1st....


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> It's April 1st....


I know.  that's why I said tomorrow.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I know.  that's why I said tomorrow.


You don't have to wait tomorrow for anything is my point. Link will be re-enabled tomorrow. There aren't any "legal reasons" to take it down.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> You don't have to wait tomorrow for anything is my point. Link will be re-enabled tomorrow. There aren't any "legal reasons" to take it down.


well, I admit I was fooled.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> You don't have to wait tomorrow for anything is my point. Link will be re-enabled tomorrow. There aren't any "legal reasons" to take it down.


I just got a message on discord.  the links should be back up now.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, I admit I was fooled.


lol


Last year he did a Rickroll so I guess there's that.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> lol
> View attachment 304309
> Last year he did a Rickroll so I guess there's that.


yeah, I got the notification on discord.  he said they should be up, but they don't seem to be.  I still get that glitchy page where you can't select anything.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, I got the notification on discord.  he said they should be up, but they don't seem to be.  I still get that glitchy page where you can't select anything.


Tried clicking what is usually the download button?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Tried clicking what is usually the download button?


okay, that does work.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> okay, that does work.


Don't expect the website to change for the rest of the day lol.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 2, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Don't expect the website to change for the rest of the day lol.


it's reverted back.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it's reverted back.


Probably because it's already the next day in Ireland (where Gamr13 is from)


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Probably because it's already the next day in Ireland (where Gamr13 is from)


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 304876


Doesn't surprise me to see those reactions. There's a lot of dumb people in that server, one of the reasons I left that place actually.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Doesn't surprise me to see those reactions. There's a lot of dumb people in that server, one of the reasons I left that place actually.


are you calling me dumb too?  I fell for the April fools joke as well.  I didn't respond to his posts though, so none of those reactions are mine.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> are you calling me dumb too?  I fell for the April fools joke as well.  I didn't respond to his posts though, so none of those reactions are mine.


Of course not man. I don't have anything against you. "There's a lot" does not equal "everyone". But I do know that a lot of people are like that from experience, especially in the #help channel. The responses are just not surprising considering the patterns I've seen there is all.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 5, 2022)

I have a question. Which  XBox core would I need for Killzone [any one of them in xbox]
for my laptop? It seems to work well using their PPSSPP core.

I am in the US Pacific Coast [PST] area, If that helps.

I'm beginning to like Retroarch with it's features PPSSPP doesn't have.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Of course not man. I don't have anything against you. "There's a lot" does not equal "everyone". But I do know that a lot of people are like that from experience, especially in the #help channel. The responses are just not surprising considering the patterns I've seen there is all.


That was my April fools joke to you.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> That was my April fools joke to you.


A few days late, but noted. Fuck you /s


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I have a question. Which  XBox core would I need for Killzone [any one of them in xbox]
> for my laptop? It seems to work well using their PPSSPP core.
> 
> I am in the US Pacific Coast [PST] area, If that helps.
> ...


Which Killzone are you trying to play? Depending on which one, you use PCSX2 or PPSSPP.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 7, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Which Killzone are you trying to play? Depending on which one, you use PCSX2 or PPSSPP.



Hello again. PPSSPP in this case. Thank you for replying, as I am contemplating either the first Killzone, or the one after the one made for PSP [Liberation]. I don't like getting too far ahead in the saga, as to not lose the Plots of the game so to speak.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 16, 2022)

1.10.3 is out, just updated both dev mode and retail mode.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> 1.10.3 is out, just updated both dev mode and retail mode.


Been a thing for a while, they just like to delay announcing it. 

https://github.com/libretro/RetroArch/commit/5ed375b7dfb0c1df3dcf4935c4622bcae3518061


----------



## jdsteel7 (Apr 16, 2022)

Any way to use an 8bitdo Pro 2 controller/other 3rd party on a Series S/X doing this, or are you stuck with the Xbox controller?


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 16, 2022)

jdsteel7 said:


> Any way to use an 8bitdo Pro 2 controller/other 3rd party on a Series S/X doing this, or are you stuck with the Xbox controller?


Unless you use one of those adaptor accessories (which make the Xbox believe said controller is a regular Xbox controller), you are stuck with a Xbox controller,a USB keyboard, or both.


----------



## jdsteel7 (Apr 16, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Unless you use one of those adaptor accessories (which make the Xbox believe said controller is a regular Xbox controller), you are stuck with a Xbox controller,a USB keyboard, or both.


Thanks, I'm not familiar with those, and a quick Google search didn't locate anything that looked like what you're describing. Are they inexpensive, and do they work flawlessly? Or do they add a lot of input lag? 
Trying to decide if it's worth picking up a Series S to supplement my Wii as retro gaming machine, or if I'm better off just hooking up my computer to the HDMI on my TV and using whatever controller I want.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 16, 2022)

jdsteel7 said:


> Thanks, I'm not familiar with those, and a quick Google search didn't locate anything that looked like what you're describing. Are they inexpensive, and do they work flawlessly? Or do they add a lot of input lag?
> Trying to decide if it's worth picking up a Series S to supplement my Wii as retro gaming machine, or if I'm better off just hooking up my computer to the HDMI on my TV and using whatever controller I want.


I haven't tried those myself, but heard them mention as a potential way to get a Wii Remote working with the Xbox and saw videos and sites about them to get some information. 

Although I can't quite recall the name of those that were mentioned sadly.


----------



## jdsteel7 (Apr 16, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> I haven't tried those myself, but heard them mention as a potential way to get a Wii Remote working with the Xbox and saw videos and sites about them to get some information.
> 
> Although I can't quite recall the name of those that were mentioned sadly.


Okay, no problem at all. Seems like at best it's a complicated workaround, and at worst it's limited to only a handful of controllers. After getting so used to the Dpad on 8bitdo's controllers (and similar ones) it's hard to use anything else for retro games haha.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 17, 2022)

@GABO1423 , do you know if there's a way to rename an app on the home screen of the series x?  I thought there was a way, but I think I'm mistaken.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> @GABO1423 , do you know if there's a way to rename an app on the home screen of the series x?  I thought there was a way, but I think I'm mistaken.


You are indeed. The name of the app is something that you can't change whatsoever in Retail. In the case of RetroArch, you actually set a name while making a build of it before installing it. After it's installed, you have no control over the name.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 20, 2022)

@GABO1423 , is there a way to go directly to a game's page on xbox live on the home menu like you can with the ps5 and switch?  or, do you have to type in the game name manually just to check on say dlc or something?  is there an easier way?


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> @GABO1423 , is there a way to go directly to a game's page on xbox live on the home menu like you can with the ps5 and switch?  or, do you have to type in the game name manually just to check on say dlc or something?  is there an easier way?


I appreciate you asking me questions but what does this have to do with RetroArch? lol 

Well, I guess you could add a game to the Home by just pressing start on a game's icon (specifically in My Games and Apps) so you can always have it accessible and check out community screenshots, clips and the like. That also shows a shortcut to the game's Microsoft Store listing if you want to check out its DLC too. This means that you have to do this with every game you want which can also result in a vertical list of tons of stuff below the main dashboard, which is why I recommend you use it for the games you see yourself using frequently. 

You could also add a specific friend to the home menu if you want, or even tabs related to Game Pass, Xbox Live Gold, the Store, etc.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 22, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> I appreciate you asking me questions but what does this have to do with RetroArch? lol
> 
> Well, I guess you could add a game to the Home by just pressing start on a game's icon (specifically in My Games and Apps) so you can always have it accessible and check out community screenshots, clips and the like. That also shows a shortcut to the game's Microsoft Store listing if you want to check out its DLC too. This means that you have to do this with every game you want which can also result in a vertical list of tons of stuff below the main dashboard, which is why I recommend you use it for the games you see yourself using frequently.
> 
> You could also add a specific friend to the home menu if you want, or even tabs related to Game Pass, Xbox Live Gold, the Store, etc.


@GABO1423 , I'm trying to update retroarch (saw there was an update on discord), but retroarch finds no updates.  I have 22.4.17 right now.


----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> @GABO1423 , I'm trying to update retroarch (saw there was an update on discord), but retroarch finds no updates.  I have 22.4.17 right now.


Hold down the Xbox button on your console for 10 seconds to hard reboot the system and see if the update shows up then. You might have to open RetroArch for an update prompt to appear if it does not show up right away.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 22, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Hold down the Xbox button on your console for 10 seconds to hard reboot the system and see if the update shows up then. You might have to open RetroArch for an update prompt to appear if it does not show up right away.


neither worked, so I'm reinstalling retroarch.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 22, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Hold down the Xbox button on your console for 10 seconds to hard reboot the system and see if the update shows up then. You might have to open RetroArch for an update prompt to appear if it does not show up right away.


I think the version I was using was delisted, because going to it from gamr's github resulted in a blank store image, so I deleted history, cache, and cookies on exit, then went back to it.  It installed fine, and I transferred my cfg over, tested a game, and it now shows 22.4.20 (no issues).  It's updating halo master chief collection now.


----------



## jdsteel7 (Apr 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think the version I was using was delisted, because going to it from gamr's github resulted in a blank store image, so I deleted history, cache, and cookies on exit, then went back to it.  It installed fine, and I transferred my cfg over, tested a game, and it now shows 22.4.20 (no issues).  It's updating halo master chief collection now.


Sounds like a bit of a headache. Why can't these things always just be seemless and easy?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 23, 2022)

jdsteel7 said:


> Sounds like a bit of a headache. Why can't these things always just be seemless and easy?


Not too bad.  It actually takes longer to download and install than reconfiguring.  Just update the assets, then ftp the config file to the Retroarch folder, and done.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 27, 2022)

I've set up edge to delete, cache, cookies, and browsing history upon exit, so that issue with it loading up the wrong retroarch page on the store should not happen again.


----------



## godreborn (May 1, 2022)

a new update was released on Friday, saw it on discord, so I just updated--22.4.30.70 is the version number.  it's update with the latest builds of several cores, not to retroarch itself afaik.


----------



## john24bosten (May 5, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> From my own experience PS2 is hit and miss since the PCSX2 Libretro core is still a work in progress. The games I have tested for PS2 that work fine or with very minimal issues are
> 
> God of War
> Grand Theft Auto III
> ...


Hi i have a problem with super smash bros and kirby 64..  with super smash bros i cant press play and aftet the title it goes black. For kirby its weird like he is behind the world but the world keeps moving kirby dont.. and then it freezes if u leave it


----------



## john24bosten (May 5, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> From my own experience PS2 is hit and miss since the PCSX2 Libretro core is still a work in progress. The games I have tested for PS2 that work fine or with very minimal issues are
> 
> God of War
> Grand Theft Auto III
> ...


 
Hello.. im having issues with smash bros and kirby 64.. for smash bros i cant press play and it goes black screen after the title.. for kirby 64 is so weird the overall world works but kirby is behind and doesnt move.. when it does tutorial he just stands frozen.. kinda creepy actually.. cant find a way to fix it..


----------



## godreborn (May 5, 2022)

john24bosten said:


> Hello.. im having issues with smash bros and kirby 64.. for smash bros i cant press play and it goes black screen after the title.. for kirby 64 is so weird the overall world works but kirby is behind and doesnt move.. when it does tutorial he just stands frozen.. kinda creepy actually.. cant find a way to fix it..


both games run fine for me.  did you update your retroarch recently?  iirc, a new update to the retail version was released on April 28th.  it updated several cores.


----------



## john24bosten (May 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> both games run fine for me.  did you update your retroarch recently?  iirc, a new update to the retail version was released on April 28th.  it updated several cores.


Im still using dev mode cause i can use 280 gb . I tried retail but the 30gb limit sucks lol. Should i reinstall retroarch or try to update the core? Other n64 games work fine is just those two.. and kirby seems curse idk lol


----------



## john24bosten (May 5, 2022)

john24bosten said:


> Im still using dev mode cause i can use 280 gb . I tried retail but the 30gb limit sucks lol. Should i reinstall retroarch or try to update the core? Other n64 games work fine is just those two.. and kirby seems curse idk lol


----------



## godreborn (May 5, 2022)

john24bosten said:


> Im still using dev mode cause i can use 280 gb . I tried retail but the 30gb limit sucks lol. Should i reinstall retroarch or try to update the core? Other n64 games work fine is just those two.. and kirby seems curse idk lol


I'm not sure.  maybe try updating the core.  also, 30GBs isn't much of a problem, since everything, aside from the retroarch main config file can be put on an external drive.


----------



## john24bosten (May 5, 2022)

Apparently  my retroarch for pc also does it..


----------



## godreborn (May 5, 2022)

not sure.  I played to level 3, got to the stage selection screen, then assumed it worked.


----------



## john24bosten (May 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'm not sure.  maybe try updating the core.  also, 30GBs isn't much of a problem, since everything, aside from the retroarch main config file can be put on an external drive.


 
My external drive doesnt work for some reasom i formated different ways and the console doesnt recognize it.. maybe i need a new external?


----------



## godreborn (May 5, 2022)

for retroarch, you need to do ntfs, then tell it to read the drive as a media drive.  don't format it as xbox or you won't be able to access the drive at all, not even with ftp.  you may have to try other ports on the system.  I think the system has three usb ports, but I can't really remember for sure.  plug it in the front usb port for easy access.  the problem may also be your cable.


----------



## CELESTIA (May 10, 2022)

Hello i just be careful no delete Retro or other because Microsoft as all deleted in store.


----------



## godreborn (May 10, 2022)

CELESTIA said:


> Hello i just be careful no delete Retro or other because Microsoft as all deleted in store.


saw on gamr's discord channel that everything has been reuploaded.  it should be available now as this was at 10:30, my time, approximately, and he said it could take 1-2 hours for the store to show it, and it's after 1 where I live now.


----------



## godreborn (May 27, 2022)

Saw on gamr's discord that pcsx2 is removed from Retroarch in favor of a standalone emulator.  It's an alpha build right now, but it's said it will be far better than the Retroarch core was.


----------



## GABO1423 (May 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Saw on gamr's discord that pcsx2 is removed from Retroarch in favor of a standalone emulator.  It's an alpha build right now, but it's said it will be far better than the Retroarch core was.


You read things horribly wrong I'm afraid. 

The core was never being removed, what was removed was an alpha build of a standalone PCSX2 UWP port that was up temporarily. 

It was removed due to developer wishes.


----------



## godreborn (May 28, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> You read things horribly wrong I'm afraid.
> 
> The core was never being removed, what was removed was an alpha build of a standalone PCSX2 UWP port that was up temporarily.
> 
> It was removed due to developer wishes.


That's why I couldn't find it.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 3, 2022)

the standalone ps2 emulator in dev mode on my series x.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 3, 2022)

just tested a couple games.  I've since changed to widescreen.  the first image is what happened with the standalone ps2 emulator with the mystical ninja prototype.  it was majorly fucked up, but at least something loaded unlike the retroarch core, which just crashes.  the second, tod, seems to run at full speed.  not too bad for an alpha, could've been a lot worse.


----------



## Simba1 (Jun 7, 2022)

Double post.


----------



## Simba1 (Jun 7, 2022)

1st, big thank @wiired24, for his work.

Have two questions,
most of my game dont have thumbnails, what to do that all my games have thumbnails?

I cant start Tomb Raider 1 and Tomb Raider 2, using DuckStation core, I start both games, but after I go "Start New Game" in options of game, I getting black screen. Its same for both games.
Every other PS1 game works normal, tryied multiply game and image version for both games, and always is same thing.


----------



## lilil (Jun 7, 2022)

but how can I put my rom in my xbox
will it work with modified rom，such as the language has modifiled
play god of war on xbox is really cool


----------



## godreborn (Jun 7, 2022)

Simba1 said:


> 1st, big thank @wiired24, for his work.
> 
> Have two questions,
> most of my game dont have thumbnails, what to do that all my games have thumbnails?
> ...


There's a thumbnail Downloader in Retroarch.


----------



## Simba1 (Jun 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> There's a thumbnail Downloader in Retroarch.



Tnx, I used it, but like 95% games still dont have thumbnail.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 7, 2022)

lilil said:


> but how can I put my rom in my xbox
> will it work with modified rom，such as the language has modifiled
> play god of war on xbox is really cool


Just use external drive formatted as media device.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 7, 2022)

Simba1 said:


> Tnx, I used it, but like 95% games still dont have thumbnail.


They're not named correctly.  Use clrmame with .dat.


----------



## lilil (Jun 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Just use external drive formatted as media device.


I'll have a try


----------



## Simba1 (Jun 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> They're not named correctly.  *Use clrmame with .dat.*



Tnx.
Dont know what is that, can you gave a little more infos, what is that how to that?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 7, 2022)

Simba1 said:


> Tnx.
> Dont know what is that, can you gave a little more infos, what is that how to that?


It renames games, but it may be easier just to redownload the no intro sets.  They're already named correctly.


----------



## Simba1 (Jun 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> It renames games, but it may be easier just to redownload the no intro sets.  They're already named correctly.


 The no intro sets?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 7, 2022)

yes, they're easy to find via google.


----------



## Simba1 (Jun 8, 2022)

Simba1 said:


> I cant start Tomb Raider 1 and Tomb Raider 2, using DuckStation core, I start both games, but after I go "Start New Game" in options of game, I getting black screen. Its same for both games.
> Every other PS1 game works normal, tryied multiply game and image version for both games, and always is same thing.



I find solution for this problem,
from some reason in order this two games to work for both games it needs to load .cue file (instead of .bin) from internal HDD (it want work from external like any other game works).


----------



## looney bin jim (Jun 19, 2022)

I'd love to see a tutorial on this subject


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

looney bin jim said:


> I'd love to see a tutorial on this subject


the video is a tutorial.  it's pretty easy to setup even without a tutorial though.


----------



## szezjo (Jun 23, 2022)

Got Series X recently, tried it, works great and love it - but I'm curious... if I'm willing to pay for developer mode would it be better and easier to buy it and use it or is retail mode version superior to that? For me, switching to devmode wouldn't be a big issue, so I'm looking for some dev mode advantages to know if I should buy it or just stick to this.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 23, 2022)

szezjo said:


> Got Series X recently, tried it, works great and love it - but I'm curious... if I'm willing to pay for developer mode would it be better and easier to buy it and use it or is retail mode version superior to that? For me, switching to devmode wouldn't be a big issue, so I'm looking for some dev mode advantages to know if I should buy it or just stick to this.


Dev Mode allows you to have more control over the installed apps, such as being able to manually manage the cores used in RetroArch for example. And if you would rather have games stored in the internal Xbox storage, Dev Mode allows you to allocate more storage towards that, Retail only has 30 GB to offer in contrast which you can't increase (moot point if you would use a USB Drive instead). 

And finally, you don't have to worry about the app being taken down the store with Dev Mode like you do in Retail mode. Plus, AetherSX2 received a UWP port which can be used in Dev Mode only if you are interested in emulating PS2 games. So that's another reason to get it.


----------



## ChaosPxl (Jun 25, 2022)

Not gonna lie, i wish i could use Paypal to purchase dev mode, but unfortunately it will not let me!


----------



## Tchoui (Jul 22, 2022)

I there, im using retail mode and can acess to localfolder but in there i can't see the retroarch folder. I need this to transfer only the wii rom's because im having troubling playing them on my usb. Sticks on blach screen. I read on the web that dolphin core don't work well on usb roms. In the other hand, i can play them on usb but with TNavigator and not retroarch.

Edit: Resolved !!!!! In the comments on youtube that is posted: "

For anyone who is having trouble finding the retroarch file under localfolder, go to your xbox, go to your file info on your retroarch app & match the full name from there and the folder you’re trying to find under localfolder. If it matches, that’s your retroarch app. Mine were bunch of random numbers"

Edit2: Super mario work for the first time but when i change de directory folder it stop working. It stucks on black. I dont think i change anything else. Gonna try default config

Edit3: It worked. Reset config anf it work. Gonna try fig why! Also, you can have the rom in a usb drive but the folder of dolphin must be on the xbox and the directory must read from there. other wise dolphin system files on the usb dont load.


----------



## Naendow (Jul 22, 2022)

There seems to be no way to download RetroArch. There is a link to gamr13's AppStore, but it takes me to a blank Store page. Can I do something to download RA?


----------



## Tchoui (Jul 22, 2022)

Naendow said:


> There seems to be no way to download RetroArch. There is a link to gamr13's AppStore, but it takes me to a blank Store page. Can I do something to download RA?


Go to Edge and then search for gamer13 github and choose the first result


----------



## Naendow (Jul 22, 2022)

Same page. I only seem to find his GitHub.io page. Could you give me a link please?


----------



## Tchoui (Jul 22, 2022)

Naendow said:


> Same page. I only seem to find his GitHub.io page. Could you give me a link please?


I cant post links but its this: h t t p s : / / gamr13 . github . io (no spaces)

With Edge browser


----------



## Naendow (Jul 22, 2022)

This is the exact page I have. The only option is downloading his AppStore, which leads me to a blank MS Store page.


----------



## Tchoui (Jul 22, 2022)

Naendow said:


> This is the exact page I have. The only option is downloading his AppStore, which leads me to a blank MS Store page.


Thats strange, let me try when i get home


----------



## Tchoui (Jul 22, 2022)

Naendow said:


> This is the exact page I have. The only option is downloading his AppStore, which leads me to a blank MS Store page.


You re downloading in edge in the xbox right?


----------



## Tchoui (Jul 22, 2022)

Naendow said:


> This is the exact page I have. The only option is downloading his AppStore, which leads me to a blank MS Store page.


Theres a warning:

WARNING: Due to Microsoft breaking the Dev Mode purchase page, no more public apps can be uploaded. My Patreon page is **STILL ACTIVE** for now.


----------



## Naendow (Jul 22, 2022)

Oh, I haven't seen this warning. Well, that explains the problem. Still thx for your help.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm having a problem here.  I see that apps are now part of an app store, but it will not download when I click on the button.  don't understand what the problem is.


----------



## Naendow (Jul 23, 2022)

Look at the posts right above yours. I have the same problem. :/


----------



## godreborn (Jul 23, 2022)

Naendow said:


> Look at the posts right above yours. I have the same problem. :/


They're up again, on the app.  Read it on discord, but it's through an app store that Microsoft seems to have taken down for now.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 23, 2022)

the app download is working again, downloading retroarch, ppsspp, and duckstation right now.


----------



## Naendow (Jul 23, 2022)

Can also confirm that the app store and the included apps are downloadable and working.


----------



## Tchoui (Jul 23, 2022)

Anyway to download the file for future installs? I also have dev Mode installed but prefer retail to not have to switch to dev


----------



## MarsBars06 (Jul 23, 2022)

Tchoui said:


> Anyway to download the file for future installs? I also have dev Mode installed but prefer retail to not have to switch to dev


press the install button on the app's ms store screen, then cancel the installation.
to download, go to games and apps, scroll down the left menus to manage, then go into owned games.  it should be there. 
hope that helps


----------



## CaptainSlayHoes (Jul 25, 2022)

Damm. I just got the S Series. i Might have to do this in the future


----------



## godreborn (Jul 25, 2022)

iirc, gamr13 showed that a dev license costs over $100.  I don't know if he has to pay that again when he gets banned for uploading retail versions of things, but damn.  I need to donate to him next month.  I only have about $100 right now, but I'll give him $15 on August 1st.


----------



## xnomadxx420 (Jul 26, 2022)

It's just taking me to a blank page on xbox.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 26, 2022)

delete your cache.


----------



## Tchoui (Aug 6, 2022)

For some reason wii games runs fine with the dolphin core and original configuration. When i change some setting it returns to a black screen when loading game. Any clues to the setting that does that. Bios incide xbox and rom from a usb


----------



## godreborn (Aug 7, 2022)

Tchoui said:


> For some reason wii games runs fine with the dolphin core and original configuration. When i change some setting it returns to a black screen when loading game. Any clues to the setting that does that. Bios incide xbox and rom from a usb


Maybe try updating the core.  Retail has more updates, creating individual updates when cores are updated.  Check on gamr's discord channel to see when it's updated.  If the app haven't been removed yet, Retroarch will update itself, but if the app has been removed, you'll have to uninstall the old, install the new.


----------



## azy77 (Aug 7, 2022)

Updating retail is not that painful. I have used the following method to update last 2 times and it has worked fine

1) install and run new retroarch (eg RAxyz) with old one still in place (eg RAabc)

2) in old RAabc delete retroarch.cfg, playlists, and in config folder the dolphin-emu.cfg I think it's called.

3) copy over all the folders except local state from new RAxyz to old RAabc and overwrite anything if prompted. Not sure if this step is necessary but I do it just in case.

4) Rename the old RAabc package folder name to same as the new one (RAxyz) -may have to add a character to the new one (RAxyz1) only as can't have 2 folders in same place with same name but make sure old package has new name without any extra or less characters.

5) Run new RAxyz to make sure it works ok and create new playlists  might have to update stuff from online updater again if something doesn't run but check and see if works without first.

6) once satisfied, delete the newly installed package RAxyz1 from file browser and uninstall the old RAabc app from the xbox menu

That's it. This saves having to transfer any files within local state from one packageto another which I always found a pain.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 9, 2022)

Updating either retail or dev mode is very easy.  Put everything on an external hdd, backup retroarch.cfg from local folders.  Keep separate the one from retail and dev mode, because external is E in dev mode and D in retail.  Uninstall toe old version, install the new, ftp the cfg to local host after downloading assets, etc.  Done.


----------



## loveShmups (Aug 9, 2022)

It's really fantastic ! I'm on a serie X and frankly..... for me this generation of  Xbox consoles is as good as the first old black Xbox, which was a "beast" regarding emulation.....
Playing PSX and PS2 games on my Xbox... ah ah ah.. in your face, Sony and your "meh" game pass...!


----------



## Tchoui (Aug 11, 2022)

Is there a way to improve quality image with dolphin core. On tnavigator new super mario bros its amazing, in retroarch is not realy good.

I think the sound is Better on tnavigator

Resolved changing the core resolution


----------



## Tchoui (Aug 11, 2022)

Tchoui said:


> For some reason wii games runs fine with the dolphin core and original configuration. When i change some setting it returns to a black screen when loading game. Any clues to the setting that does that. Bios incide xbox and rom from a usb


I think i got it. Its when i change the directory of saves and states to the usb hdd. If those remain untouch the dolphin core and games runs fine


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Aug 11, 2022)

Waveracer said:


> It's really cool, indeed. I have tried different cores (consoles). Some N64 games play great, others don't. PS2 crashes a lot.
> 
> What are the best settings for N64 and PS2 emulation, everyone?


Strange that PS2 isn't working great if it uses libretro PCSX2 core. I was testing out PCSX2 last night on an 8th gen 6 core i7, 32GB ram and a GTX1060 and it managed 8x native resolution with no slowdown!

I did only try this with Sly Cooper, but the emulator seems quite stable so I wonder what the difference is with the PCSX2 liberetro core. Not sure how retroarch works really so maybe I'm just rambling. Can anyone link me to some info on how exactly retroarch works? Watered down versions of full emulators, or?


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 11, 2022)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Strange that PS2 isn't working great if it uses libretro PCSX2 core. I was testing out PCSX2 last night on an 8th gen 6 core i7, 32GB ram and a GTX1060 and it managed 8x native resolution with no slowdown!
> 
> I did only try this with Sly Cooper, but the emulator seems quite stable so I wonder what the difference is with the PCSX2 liberetro core. Not sure how retroarch works really so maybe I'm just rambling. Can anyone link me to some info on how exactly retroarch works? Watered down versions of full emulators, or?


There could be a number of factors here, what game he tried (and how compatible it is) etc etc, but for higher end emulation especially, it's usually better to go with the standalone emulator rather than the RA core: obviously RA isn't designed exclusively to work with the PCSX2 core, so you can guess for yourself really. A fine example from gamr13 himself is that he's also offering PPSSPP for download despite that being a RA core too: PSP runs well enough on the RA core on Series S/X, but you'll get better results using the standalone emu for sure.
Also Sly is definitely one of the easiest games to run: you ain't running Shadow of the Colossus at 8x on that rig (probably struggle to do that on most rigs actually!)


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Aug 11, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> There could be a number of factors here, what game he tried (and how compatible it is) etc etc, but for higher end emulation especially, it's usually better to go with the standalone emulator rather than the RA core: obviously RA isn't designed exclusively to work with the PCSX2 core, so you can guess for yourself really. A fine example from gamr13 himself is that he's also offering PPSSPP for download despite that being a RA core too: PSP runs well enough on the RA core on Series S/X, but you'll get better results using the standalone emu for sure.
> Also Sly is definitely one of the easiest games to run: you ain't running Shadow of the Colossus at 8x on that rig (probably struggle to do that on most rigs actually!)


This makes a lot of sense. I've got a lot of experience with stand alone emulators and most seem to run fine, including Wii and GC at higher native on almost every game I've tried!

Haven't delved into the PS2 so much, it's the first time I've even attempted to run a PS2 game so maybe should have tried a few high end games first ahaha. Cheers!


----------



## cvskid (Aug 11, 2022)

Tchoui said:


> Is there a way to improve quality image with dolphin core. On tnavigator new super mario bros its amazing, in retroarch is not realy good.
> 
> I think the sound is Better on tnavigator
> 
> Resolved changing the core resolution


how do you get tnavigator these days?


----------



## Waveracer (Aug 11, 2022)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Strange that PS2 isn't working great if it uses libretro PCSX2 core. I was testing out PCSX2 last night on an 8th gen 6 core i7, 32GB ram and a GTX1060 and it managed 8x native resolution with no slowdown!
> 
> I did only try this with Sly Cooper, but the emulator seems quite stable so I wonder what the difference is with the PCSX2 liberetro core. Not sure how retroarch works really so maybe I'm just rambling. Can anyone link me to some info on how exactly retroarch works? Watered down versions of full emulators, or?


When it works, it works apparently well on Series X/S. It's just that it takes a lot of tries to launch the games and to load and save data. For instance, the ghost list is not even updated when you photograph a ghost in Project Zero/Fatal Frame III, so I think that the problem is that Retroarch has some bugs on Series X/S or is it the core? This particular problem is related to the software and hardware emulation choice, I know because on PC these games have a few issues like this depending on the hardware/software emulation choice. On Series, there is a lack of options so I can't try different options like on PC. I haven't found a way to make Project Zero III work properly and most games crash. There is also a need for BIOS sometimes (it doesn't tell you but I guessed) even when you have one already so you have to copy the BIOS again.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 11, 2022)

Try aether.  It's dev mode only though.


----------



## Tchoui (Aug 12, 2022)

cvskid said:


> how do you get tnavigator these days?


I have for a time, i think you can Still buy it. Check the telegram page of tnav


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 14, 2022)

Is this still 30GB limit on internal?


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 14, 2022)

My xbox give me the   0x803f81f5   error  while launch the retroarch and ppssp  those apps, please help


----------



## godreborn (Aug 15, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Is this still 30GB limit on internal?


Yes, but don't worry.  Put everything on an external hdd marked as media drive.  Then backup your retroarch.cfg in retroarch's folder in local host.  External is D on retail while it's E on devmode, so backup separate config files if you use both.  Those config files are less than a MB, so space is no longer worrisome.


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 15, 2022)

whmzsu said:


> My xbox give me the   0x803f81f5   error  while launch the retroarch and ppssp  those apps, please help


After a search , unlink app store  devices to less than 10 devices  solved my problem


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 16, 2022)

Another question: some core not work with the rom file on the  external USB device.
I have test some Retroarch  cores with game rom file  on the external usb NTFS devices.  Some cores worked, some not .
1 FC fceumm  ,*worked*
2 MD genses,*worked*
3 GBA vgba_m *worked*
4 SFC snes9x *worked*
5 PS1  pcsx rearmed  *worked*.
6 Arcade FBNEO *worked*
7 PPSSPP core  *not work,but standalone app worked*
8 flycast(dreamcast,atomisware,naomi),*not work,neither the standalone app*


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 16, 2022)

whmzsu said:


> Another question: some core not work with the rom file on the  external USB device.
> I have test some Retroarch  cores with game rom file  on the external usb NTFS devices.  Some cores worked, some not .
> 1 FC fceumm  ,*worked*
> 2 MD genses,*worked*
> ...


All those working here from USB except I haven't tried psp.  My sega dreamcast games are in .chd format.


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 16, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> All those working here from USB except I haven't tried psp.  My sega dreamcast games are in .chd format.


My PSP dumps are in cso format, Dreamcast are in CDI format. I will check different  format files to see which is the casue.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 16, 2022)

whmzsu said:


> My PSP dumps are in cso format, Dreamcast are in CDI format. I will check different  format files to see which is the casue.


Flycast in RA should load cdi, gdi and chd if I remember correctly.  My fba sets wouldnt load so I used mame and didn try to hard to figure it out :/


----------



## godreborn (Aug 16, 2022)

ppsspp and flycast have separate, standalone emulators iirc, probably because the retroarch ones are shit.  haha


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> ppsspp and flycast have separate, standalone emulators iirc, probably because the retroarch ones are shit.  haha


Flycast 60 fps for me on series x ra.  Smooth what ive tested.  Not sure about ppsspp.


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 17, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Flycast in RA should load cdi, gdi and chd if I remember correctly.  My fba sets wouldnt load so I used mame and didn try to hard to figure it out :/


Last night I test the flycast core and found that I  miss the DC bios package, So I copy the bios to the  system dir  and  then found  atomiswave   roms run well , but  the naomi  zip and the dreamcast cdi  rom still not worked, it show  the read the file error message.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 17, 2022)

whmzsu said:


> Last night I test the flycast core and found that I  miss the DC bios package, So I copy the bios to the  system dir  and  then found  atomiswave   roms run well , but  the naomi  zip and the dreamcast cdi  rom still not worked, it show  the read the file error message.


Try chd format with one game to see.  I had issue with fbneo and multiple sets, none ran.


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 17, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Try chd format with one game to see.  I had issue with fbneo and multiple sets, none ran.


OK，I will check chd format。
And  with the fbneo , do you download the correct  fba arcade  rom set ??  like  0.2.97.43(about 15GB )  or 44(about 20GB)


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 17, 2022)

whmzsu said:


> OK，I will check chd format。
> And  with the fbneo , do you download the correct  fba arcade  rom set ??  like  0.2.97.43(about 15GB )  or 44(about 20GB)


Yeah have sets, Think RA is messed up a little.  My same sets work on ps4 fbneo.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Yeah have sets, Think RA is messed up a little.  My same sets work on ps4 fbneo.


You should join gamr13's discord channel.  He says when he's added update cores.  Microsoft removes them within like a week, so he has to re-upload them.  The homebrew will not update by itself if their taken down.  You'll have to download or redownload from the app, which is also periodically removed.


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 18, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Yeah have sets, Think RA is messed up a little.  My same sets work on ps4 fbneo.


Last night， I test PSP CSO , it worked , but seemed lower performance that the standalone app.
And the bad news is that the dreamcast chd  and naomi zip format for the flycast  still not work show the read file error or the core not support VFS  if i set the  cache for the game.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 18, 2022)

whmzsu said:


> Last night， I test PSP CSO , it worked , but seemed lower performance that the standalone app.
> And the bad news is that the dreamcast chd  and naomi zip format for the flycast  still not work show the read file error or the core not support VFS  if i set the  cache for the game.


Dreamcast chd works for mr from a playlist I made.


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 18, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Dreamcast chd works for mr from a playlist I made.


I will test the chd or cdi  in the internal disk.
Another thing is that the thumbnails  on the external disk seemed not work neither...


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 18, 2022)

whmzsu said:


> I will test the chd or cdi  in the internal disk.
> Another thing is that the thumbnails  on the external disk seemed not work neither...


Im playing from usb chd format with playlist.  Thumbnails default directory works for me.  Custom path should work.  In settings point it to USB directory you have them in.


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 18, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Im playing from usb chd format with playlist.  Thumbnails default directory works for me.  Custom path should work.  In settings point it to USB directory you have them in.



I test the cdi from the internal disk, damnit ,it worked.
And I downloaded the log while error  with external disk  pasted below. I think  maybe  it is related to the core vfs support function.

[libretro INFO] core/hw/mem/_vmem.cpp:494 N[VMEM]: Info: nvmem is enabled, with addr space of size 512MB
[libretro INFO] core/hw/mem/_vmem.cpp:589 N[VMEM]: BASE 00007ff4284f0000 RAM(16 MB) 00007ff4344f0000 VRAM64(8 MB) 00007ff42c4f0000 ARAM(2 MB) 00007ff4484f0000
[INFO] [Content]: Core does not support VFS - copying to cache directory.
ERROR Content: 无法读取游戏文件 "D:\roms\Dreamcast\斑鸠.cdi". (during copy read or write)[/ERROR]


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

whmzsu said:


> I test the cdi from the internal disk, damnit ,it worked.
> And I downloaded the log while error  with external disk  pasted below. I think  maybe  it is related to the core vfs support function.
> 
> [libretro INFO] core/hw/mem/_vmem.cpp:494 N[VMEM]: Info: nvmem is enabled, with addr space of size 512MB
> ...


Ask on gamr13's discord channel, iirc, there's a help chat in there.


----------



## lazyguy (Aug 19, 2022)

Im thinking of getting an series s. Is this an loop hole of sorts? Does it still work?


----------



## okarin (Aug 23, 2022)

any chance for citra in xbox series retroarch?


----------



## AACThaKid (Aug 24, 2022)

is anyone having troubles loading games.... my system is giving me the error message "failed to load libretro core"

ive tried a few Gamecube games, N64, and SNES, all the same, i have followed this tut:  and 

I'm using the USB to load the games
im on an Xbox One S
EDIT: i found this page from a google look... i did not relize this was in the Xbox Series S/X forum

can anyone provide some insight to what is going wrong? or what ii messed up on


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2022)

AACThaKid said:


> is anyone having troubles loading games.... my system is giving me the error message "failed to load libretro core"
> 
> ive tried a few Gamecube games, N64, and SNES, all the same, i have followed this tut:  and
> 
> ...



did you change the cores location?


----------



## AACThaKid (Aug 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> did you change the cores location


I did not, but the locations of my stuff is not the same as the video aswell, i will share a photo if needed


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2022)

forgot where, but cores should be on either q or s drive.


----------



## AACThaKid (Aug 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> forgot where, but cores should be on either q or s drive.


here are some photos to show you the list...


EDIT: i have a S drive, I have added 2 more photos


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2022)

u may be customary for the series s.


----------



## AACThaKid (Aug 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> u may be customary for the series s.


i know this is gonna sound stupid and im sorry but..... what do you mean?


i was told this worked on Xbox One S and the Xbox One Series S/X


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2022)

the drive is different for series x.  it's either q or s, forgot which.  I think one is one you can change, which is then shifted to the other, which retroarch uses.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2022)

reinstall retroarch, that may be the only way to fix that error as I think your retroarch.cfg is messed up.


----------



## AACThaKid (Aug 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> reinstall retroarch, that may be the only way to fix that error as I think your retroarch.cfg is messed up.


okay, ill reinstall it and give an update


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2022)

AACThaKid said:


> okay, ill reinstall it and give an update


after you  make your changes to the retroarch.cfg (in root of local state for retroarch), back it up so that nothing disastrous happens again.  it's also easy as hell (takes a few seconds) to update.


----------



## AACThaKid (Aug 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> after you  make your changes to the retroarch.cfg (in root of local state for retroarch), back it up so that nothing disastrous happens again.  it's also easy as hell (takes a few seconds) to update.


Uninstalling it and then reinstalling it.... WORKED, thank you so much for taking the time to help me and get it working!


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 29, 2022)

whmzsu said:


> I will test the chd or cdi  in the internal disk.
> Another thing is that the thumbnails  on the external disk seemed not work neither...


After I copy the thumbnails from external  to the internal disk, and change the  config , now the thumbnails worked.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

weird, the only thing I have on internal is the retroarch.cfg file, because I think it has to be.


----------



## whmzsu (Aug 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> weird, the only thing I have on internal is the retroarch.cfg file, because I think it has to be.


I'm wondering whether there is a guide of how to play  retroarch on the XSS/XSX platform   with the external USB disk.
Maybe there need some configs like file priviliage configure or something else.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 30, 2022)

whmzsu said:


> I'm wondering whether there is a guide of how to play  retroarch on the XSS/XSX platform   with the external USB disk.
> Maybe there need some configs like file priviliage configure or something else.


There is adding pkg privileges to the disk.


----------



## BOXakaJOEMOVES (Sep 1, 2022)

Has anybody had any success with setting up OpenBOR via Dolphin Core on RetroArch yet?

I can't seem to get it to load any of my PAK files. I could easily just use it on PPSSPP Standalone App, But I want to do local multiplayer and the PSP Port will only support 1 player play.

I'd simply say for someone to port the Windows App to UPW for Xbox and give it to Gamr13 to put up on the Repo, but that is wishful thinking on my end 

I'm just figuring someone must have gotten it to work by now on Dolphin Core for Xbox, ANY help is appreciated.


----------



## BOXakaJOEMOVES (Sep 1, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> All those working here from USB except I haven't tried psp.  My sega dreamcast games are in .chd format.


Do you have the CDI's for King of Fighters XI and NeoGeo Battle Coliseum? Those are the only Atomiswave games I am currently missing.

I found PPSSPP Standalone to be much more forgiving than RetroArch when it comes to setting up your PSP Library. I did manage to get FlyCast Core to boot my DC Games (Hokuto No Ken, Capcom VS SNK 2 & Marvel VS Capcom 2 just to name a few) within RetroArch by brute forcing my BIO's setup (extracting everything to a Root Folder as well as sorting them via Folders per Platform.

While the convenience of RetroArch being the All-In-One IS enticing , I've come to terms that most of the Standalone Apps (FlyCast, PPSSPP, XSXPS2) are much more user friendly and far less intimidating when it comes to setting up everything in app.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 3, 2022)

BOXakaJOEMOVES said:


> Do you have the CDI's for King of Fighters XI and NeoGeo Battle Coliseum? Those are the only Atomiswave games I am currently missing.
> 
> I found PPSSPP Standalone to be much more forgiving than RetroArch when it comes to setting up your PSP Library. I did manage to get FlyCast Core to boot my DC Games (Hokuto No Ken, Capcom VS SNK 2 & Marvel VS Capcom 2 just to name a few) within RetroArch by brute forcing my BIO's setup (extracting everything to a Root Folder as well as sorting them via Folders per Platform.
> 
> While the convenience of RetroArch being the All-In-One IS enticing , I've come to terms that most of the Standalone Apps (FlyCast, PPSSPP, XSXPS2) are much more user friendly and far less intimidating when it comes to setting up everything in app.


Not sure I would have to check on those.  Retroarch is same on most systems so If you setup on one you can carry everything over.


----------



## Waveracer (Sep 10, 2022)

The GameCube and Wii games are crashing into the dashboard. I reinstalled Retroarch and still nothing. Does anybody how to fix this?


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 10, 2022)

Waveracer said:


> The GameCube and Wii games are crashing into the dashboard. I reinstalled Retroarch and still nothing. Does anybody how to fix this?


Have you downloaded the the dolphin zip from the core system files downloader?


----------



## Waveracer (Sep 10, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> Have you downloaded the the dolphin zip from the core system files downloader?


I just went here: Main Menu, Online Updater, Emulator System Files Downloader and downloaded Dolphin.zip but still the same thing.

My Xbox is in retail mode, in between. I even reset the console earlier today. Do I need BIOS or something like that?


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 10, 2022)

Waveracer said:


> I just went here: Main Menu, Online Updater, Emulator System Files Downloader and downloaded Dolphin.zip but still the same thing.
> 
> My Xbox is in retail mode, in between. I even reset the console earlier today. Do I need BIOS or something like that?


That's the file, and it contains the (legal) bios, although most games will work without it, so it was a long shot... 

I have the same issue with PS2 in retail mode (thankfully there's a standalone emulator for that now) when clearly others could get them to work (all correct bios files in place etc), and also Mame2003plus (despite having the romset, which works no problems in dev mode. Or Retrix in retail) whereas my GC/Wii games run fine. For me the program assumes the pcsx2/mame cores are there, and the info files show (telling me the ps2 bios is present) with no issue, but they just CTD everytime, even just trying to start the core without a game.. 

Hopefully someone with more knowledge can help you. I also tried reinstalling, deleting cfg files, tried the new Lite version of RA, no luck, so have given up and am waiting for a new release which might fix mine. While you're in the downloads section, update the rest, such as core info files etc, though again I'm not sure you'll have much success. Also check settings\directories to make sure it's looking in the right places for your cores and so on?
Just out of interest, what format are your games in? ISO and RVZ are working for me, ditto WBFS for Wii games..


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 11, 2022)

I have wii/gc working - N64 muppen and parallel kick me back yo menu.


----------



## fringle (Sep 11, 2022)

Waveracer said:


> The GameCube and Wii games are crashing into the dashboard. I reinstalled Retroarch and still nothing. Does anybody how to fix this?


Where do you have your iso files?  I found with wii and gc that if they are on the internal they need to be in a particular folder to work.  I think it was the localstate\download folder.


----------



## Raku3702 (Sep 13, 2022)

wiired24 said:


> It's been a while since I've been involved with the Xbox Scene. I wanted to share something super cool with the community. You can now install Retroarch on your Xbox Series S/X or Xbox One on Retail Mode. You DO NOT need a whitelist. And no you will not get banned from Xbox Live. This is great because dev mode is no longer required. With retroarch on Retail Mode games have full access to the hardware and you have all of your games in one place. No longer do you have to switch back and forth when you want to play Xbox Games or Retro Games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why xbox is cooler than ps



wiired24 said:


> It's been a while since I've been involved with the Xbox Scene. I wanted to share something super cool with the community. You can now install Retroarch on your Xbox Series S/X or Xbox One on Retail Mode. You DO NOT need a whitelist. And no you will not get banned from Xbox Live. This is great because dev mode is no longer required. With retroarch on Retail Mode games have full access to the hardware and you have all of your games in one place. No longer do you have to switch back and forth when you want to play Xbox Games or Retro Games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the Xb1s powerful enough to emulate ps2?


----------



## Waveracer (Sep 13, 2022)

fringle said:


> Where do you have your iso files?  I found with wii and gc that if they are on the internal they need to be in a particular folder to work.  I think it was the localstate\download folder.


I have them on an external drive. The folder path is something like D:/games for GameCube and D:/wbfs for Wii games. It used to work until recently. I also tried to browse manually (load game option) instead of using the library shortcuts. An update made GC/Wii games run at full speed and decompress and load Wii games much quicker but, suddenly, no game loads. I tried to reset the console (that was much easier than I expected) and reinstall Retroarch and download the Dolphin zip file but still the same problem. GameCube and Wii games no longer load, Retroarch crashes into the Xbox dashboard. I have no idea what's wrong!


----------



## godreborn (Sep 15, 2022)

Waveracer said:


> I have them on an external drive. The folder path is something like D:/games for GameCube and D:/wbfs for Wii games. It used to work until recently. I also tried to browse manually (load game option) instead of using the library shortcuts. An update made GC/Wii games run at full speed and decompress and load Wii games much quicker but, suddenly, no game loads. I tried to reset the console (that was much easier than I expected) and reinstall Retroarch and download the Dolphin zip file but still the same problem. GameCube and Wii games no longer load, Retroarch crashes into the Xbox dashboard. I have no idea what's wrong!


From what I've learned on discord, it's almost pointless to reinstall the app as Microsoft now has it where the LOCALFOLDER is no longer removed for that app upon uninstallation.  You have to delete it with ftp to reset settings or use the return to default settings in Retroarch itself.


----------



## krzysiek13 (Sep 17, 2022)

Hello, when I try open Xbsx ps2 emu app or retroarch, or duckstation and other apps from gamer13 app I have communication like that "first connect to the xbox network" When I connect to internet the xbox and try open retroarch or other app from gamers13 app I have communication " Try referent game or application" With error code 0x87E10BC6 :/ do u have any solution?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 17, 2022)

Cant install.

when you click download app nothing happens anymore.

Anyone get passed this?

I'm assuming all apps are down.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Cant install.
> 
> when you click download app nothing happens anymore.
> 
> ...


they're down.  gamr on his discord said he was going to wait, because they got taken down in less than a day.


----------



## GABO1423 (Sep 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> they're down.  gamr on his discord said he was going to wait, because they got taken down in less than a day.


Not only that, he was taking a break this week. So all he has is a shit Celeron laptop that took 6 hours to just upload a few of the apps that are hosted... only for the apps to go down the next day. 

So sometime this next week the apps should be up again.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Not only that, he was taking a break this week. So all he has is a shit Celeron laptop that took 6 hours to just upload a few of the apps that are hosted... only for the apps to go down the next day.
> 
> So sometime this next week the apps should be up again.


oh yeah, I saw that he was taking a break for a week.  I hope this doesn't deter him from uploading the apps, maybe not as often if they're just going to get taken down in a day.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> oh yeah, I saw that he was taking a break for a week.  I hope this doesn't deter him from uploading the apps, maybe not as often if they're just going to get taken down in a day.


He just tweeted hes back at it.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 18, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> He just tweeted hes back at it.


you do have the appstore installed, right?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you do have the appstore installed, right?


Thats what is failing to launch.  Click app store then ok then nothing.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 18, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Thats what is failing to launch.  Click app store then ok then nothing.


maybe it's an older version?  I think the appstore should still launch even if the other stuff has been removed.  I had to update to a newer version to get that ps2 emulator to appear.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> maybe it's an older version?  I think the appstore should still launch even if the other stuff has been removed.  I had to update to a newer version to get that ps2 emulator to appear.


The link launches then you get an animated background but nothing loads, tried on 2 xboxes.

https://gamr13.github.io/


----------



## godreborn (Sep 18, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> The link launches then you get an animated background but nothing loads, tried on 2 xboxes.


if you mean the store, yeah, that's normal if it's been removed.  link still works, but nothing appears to download.


----------



## Waveracer (Sep 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> From what I've learned on discord, it's almost pointless to reinstall the app as Microsoft now has it where the LOCALFOLDER is no longer removed for that app upon uninstallation.  You have to delete it with ftp to reset settings or use the return to default settings in Retroarch itself.


Can you explain a little bit the steps? I noticed that the name of Gamrs13's Retroarch's folder has changed. What I did was erase the old folder and reinstall again. GameCube and Wii games don't launch anymore even doing a manual search of the game file.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 20, 2022)

they're in LOCALFOLDER.  you can reset the config of Retroarch from inside as well.  with that being said, retail mode at least no longer deletes the app folders within LOCALFOLDER, so you have to delete them manually to wipe out the app stuff completely.  this is after an install it doesn't remove it like it used to.  it's from a system update.  I guess Microsoft thought that people wouldn't want to redo settings in case the app got corrupted and they had to reinstall, which is a good idea actually, just bad in this case.


----------



## Waveracer (Sep 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> they're in LOCALFOLDER.  you can reset the config of Retroarch from inside as well.  with that being said, retail mode at least no longer deletes the app folders within LOCALFOLDER, so you have to delete them manually to wipe out the app stuff completely.  this is after an install it doesn't remove it like it used to.  it's from a system update.  I guess Microsoft thought that people wouldn't want to redo settings in case the app got corrupted and they had to reinstall, which is a good idea actually, just bad in this case.


Before, Gamr13's Retroarch folder had a different name. I reset the console but the folder was still there, so I erased it. The old name had the name "Retroarch" in it and the new name of the folder doesn't so it's more difficult to find: LOCALFOLDER/35009Gamr13420.21906F4AA47FA_4q3rqxafkngny/

Because I erased the app, the old folder and reset the console, I thought that everything would work. I know that the path of the games is not the problem because I used the browse option and found the games, so I don't know what's wrong. Every time I load a Wii or GameCube game, the app crashes. It used to work some months ago, actually, these games run at full speed now but did not when the app was released for Xbox. Only old games work now (SNES, MD, N64...).


Khutan said:


> Do you have the full set of ROMs?



If you mean PS2, I have a few ROMs. At least, one of them works fine because I beat the game on PC.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 21, 2022)

RA is back on Gamr13's store

New issue - Change a settingin RA -  Exit RA - Open RA setting isnt saved.  Anyone else getting this?

Tried many settings none save on return.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> RA is back on Gamr13's store
> 
> New issue - Change a settingin RA -  Exit RA - Open RA setting isnt saved.  Anyone else getting this?
> 
> Tried many settings none save on return.


I think you have to save configuration after making changes.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 21, 2022)

That aint saving either, Noticed the store is back down.  This ra is broken 4 sure.

I can only manually load games nothing else.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> That aint saving either, Noticed the store is back down.  This ra is broken 4 sure.
> 
> I can only manually load games nothing else.


do you have a backup of the retroarch.cfg?  I always keep one, so I won't have to redo settings.  it works with both full and lite versions of ra as well.  I'm using the lite version now.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> do you have a backup of the retroarch.cfg?  I always keep one, so I won't have to redo settings.  it works with both full and lite versions of ra as well.  I'm using the lite version now.


This is a fresh install and I don't but that's genius in case this happens again.  Once I fully setup I will save that sun beetch.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 22, 2022)

I was able to get settings to save and have everything working but ps2

Im using USB for bios location since I cant grab the ftp app since all apps are down.  PS1 sees bios from usb and I hope its just ps2 needs bios on internal.  Playlists and thumbnails working fine from usb.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 22, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> I was able to get settings to save and have everything working but ps2
> 
> Im using USB for bios location since I cant grab the ftp app since all apps are down.  PS1 sees bios from usb and I hope its just ps2 needs bios on internal.  Playlists and thumbnails working fine from usb.


nah, ps2 should be able to use bios externally.  I have everything on an external hdd except for the retroarch config file, which I believe has to be in the local state folder no matter what.  I don't have any issues with retail, but in dev mode, I have a problem with ftp.  my folders show up as empty, yet it was working before.  I understand this is a very common problem caused by Microsoft.  I don't think it's intentional, but it will likely work again at some point out of no where.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> nah, ps2 should be able to use bios externally.  I have everything on an external hdd except for the retroarch config file, which I believe has to be in the local state folder no matter what.  I don't have any issues with retail, but in dev mode, I have a problem with ftp.  my folders show up as empty, yet it was working before.  I understand this is a very common problem caused by Microsoft.  I don't think it's intentional, but it will likely work again at some point out of no where.


Shit im stumped then

PS1 is reading bios from usb

Cant launch any ps2 games on this build

Last build n64 wouldnt load - This build n64 is fine

Im using same files I always use and always load ps2 on various xboxs

Any suggestions?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 22, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Shit im stumped then
> 
> PS1 is reading bios from usb
> 
> ...


I'm not sure.  I've never had a problem with either, but for ps2, I'd suggest xbsx2.  it gets lots of update, so it will eventually be better than the retroarch core, if it's not already.  you can get that from gamr's app.  if you have these issues, I'd suggest joining gamr's discord channel to ask about that.  my knowledge of the series x is somewhat limited.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'm not sure.  I've never had a problem with either, but for ps2, I'd suggest xbsx2.  it gets lots of update, so it will eventually be better than the retroarch core, if it's not already.  you can get that from gamr's app.  if you have these issues, I'd suggest joining gamr's discord channel to ask about that.  my knowledge of the series x is somewhat limited.


I will grab that once the apps are back up.  I didn't know ps2 had a dedicated app.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 22, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> I will grab that once the apps are back up.  I didn't know ps2 had a dedicated app.


there's like an update every couple days from what I've seen.  if you join the discord server, gamr makes announcements when stuff is back on line.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 22, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> I will grab that once the apps are back up.  I didn't know ps2 had a dedicated app.


btw, you can specify the bios location for ps2 bios in xbsx2, so it can be anywhere.  I haven't tested ps2 on retroarch in a while.  when a new build comes out, I usually test super mario sunshine to know everything's working with injecting the config.  my config works on both full and lite versions of retroarch, and according to someone on discord, the difference is that the lite version on contains functions and cores that work on xbox while full is everything.  seemed to be the smart choice.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 22, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> I will grab that once the apps are back up.  I didn't know ps2 had a dedicated app.


there's now an indicator if the apps are offline or on:


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi Guys, I installed the retail mode around 6 months ago on the internal
Xbox drive, what happens if I install the latest version over the top, will it take all my settings across or delete anything ?


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 25, 2022)

lucky13 said:


> Hi Guys, I installed the retail mode around 6 months ago on the internal
> Xbox drive, what happens if I install the latest version over the top, will it take all my settings across or delete anything ?


No, and no. You can't install the latest version over the top, it'll install into a different directory.
You can manually transfer your settings file over (personally I've got that used to RA I can just set up again) or change the directory in your new installation.  It also won't carry over your save files, unless you have already specified a particular directory for those, and the same goes for your system (BIOS) directory.
Assets etc will also need to be downloaded again.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> I will grab that once the apps are back up.  I didn't know ps2 had a dedicated app.


They're back up.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> They're back up.


Got XBSX2 and well AMAZING!  TY bro.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Got XBSX2 and well AMAZING!  TY bro.


Looks like the downloads are down again.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Looks like the downloads are down again.


Yeah ms aint messing around.  People should grab them right away.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Yeah ms aint messing around.  People should grab them right away.


I think I saw on gamr's discord channel that they're being uploaded from now on on Sundays at 12-1 p.m. est.  They'll last about a day.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Sep 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think I saw on gamr's discord channel that they're being uploaded from now on on Sundays at 12-1 p.m. est.  They'll last about a day.


Yeah thats about how long they have been lasting.  I grabbed everything just in case LOL.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 28, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Yeah thats about how long they have been lasting.  I grabbed everything just in case LOL.


same for me, including flycast.  there's a new ps1 emulator as well.  I've never really messed with flycast much, but I grabbed it just to have it.


----------



## Waveracer (Sep 28, 2022)

Waveracer said:


> Before, Gamr13's Retroarch folder had a different name. I reset the console but the folder was still there, so I erased it. The old name had the name "Retroarch" in it and the new name of the folder doesn't so it's more difficult to find: LOCALFOLDER/35009Gamr13420.21906F4AA47FA_4q3rqxafkngny/
> 
> Because I erased the app, the old folder and reset the console, I thought that everything would work. I know that the path of the games is not the problem because I used the browse option and found the games, so I don't know what's wrong. Every time I load a Wii or GameCube game, the app crashes. It used to work some months ago, actually, these games run at full speed now but did not when the app was released for Xbox. Only old games work now (SNES, MD, N64...).
> 
> ...


Anyone can help with this? I don't mind doing a clean install on Series X if I read the steps detailed from someone that has GameCube and Wii games working fine on Retroarch or Retroarch Lite on Series S/X. In the description, Lite is described as a version that only has options supported by Series S/X and I have tried both apps. I have tried everything, including resetting the console and erasing the old folders on my own several times and it doesn't work.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 29, 2022)

Where are the games located?


----------



## naddel81 (Oct 4, 2022)

How much space is usable with retroarch?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> How much space is usable with retroarch?


infinite if you put stuff on an external drive, 30GBs iirc if it's all internal.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Oct 11, 2022)

Only Gamr13's discord shows up


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2022)

KeeperCP1 said:


> Only Gamr13's discord shows up


I don't know about gamr's app, but because the apps are taken down in less than 24 hours, he only uploads them again every Sunday.  if you go to his discord, you can see when it's back online.  I think it's around 11 or 12 noon cst on Sundays.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Oct 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't know about gamr's app, but because the apps are taken down in less than 24 hours, he only uploads them again every Sunday.  if you go to his discord, you can see when it's back online.  I think it's around 11 or 12 noon cst on Sundays.


This time there's only the appstore
Gotta love sarcastic people who pretend finding their retroarch from the site


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2022)

KeeperCP1 said:


> This time there's only the appstore
> Gotta love sarcastic people who pretend finding their retroarch from the site


it's been just the app store for a while.  if you had an earlier one, you need to download the new one as xbsx2, the ps2 emulator, and retroarch lite, which I recommend over retroarch full, or else they won't be present.  not even sure if the older one works anymore.






looks like they're up right now.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 15, 2022)

Hi all not sure if I can ask for help here just had a question. I installed retroarch last night, downloaded the cores I want, but no matter what I do and what game I launch it just has “no cores available”. Is there a step im missing ?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 15, 2022)

misticknight1 said:


> Hi all not sure if I can ask for help here just had a question. I installed retroarch last night, downloaded the cores I want, but no matter what I do and what game I launch it just has “no cores available”. Is there a step im missing ?


Did you change any directories from default?


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 15, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Did you change any directories from default?


No nothing at all. 

If it helps I’m running them in retail mode.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 15, 2022)

you shouldn't need to download cores iirc, so you may have to reinstall.  I don't know if a restore to default settings will help, but you could try it first.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 15, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you shouldn't need to download cores iirc, so you may have to reinstall.  I don't know if a restore to default settings will help, but you could try it first.


Thanks bro.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 15, 2022)

looks like the apps are down atm, so if you have to reinstall, you'll have to wait.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 15, 2022)

I’m new to this when you say down does that mean can’t get in at all ? Cause I can still launch mine.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 15, 2022)

misticknight1 said:


> I’m new to this when you say down does that mean can’t get in at all ? Cause I can still launch mine.


I mean to redownload.  You can't atm.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 15, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I mean to redownload.  You can't atm.


Oh sorry I got you. Thanks for the help


----------



## godreborn (Oct 15, 2022)

misticknight1 said:


> Oh sorry I got you. Thanks for the help


Looks like they're back up, so catch 'em now.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2022

You might need discord.  I'm not sure.  The links are there.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 16, 2022)

Thanks a lot bro


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 16, 2022)

misticknight1 said:


> Hi all not sure if I can ask for help here just had a question. I installed retroarch last night, downloaded the cores I want, but no matter what I do and what game I launch it just has “no cores available”. Is there a step im missing ?


Just to add to what godreborn said, also download the core info files, as well as assets, databases (and dolphin.zip if you're planning on using that), then save the config, exit, and boot back up. Without the core info files, RA doesn't know what file to associate with a core, so you will get that error when trying to run a game.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 16, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> Just to add to what godreborn said, also download the core info files, as well as assets, databases (and dolphin.zip if you're planning on using that), then save the config, exit, and boot back up. Without the core info files, RA doesn't know what file to associate with a core, so you will get that error when trying to run a game.


Thanks I was going to wait till after work to bring it up again but still wasn’t working even after updating, this might be it. I can do it all from the retroarch app once installed or do I need to download those files on pc and transfer them to the Xbox ?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2022

Managed to get everything working , all my roms load from NES to Dreamcast. Except GameCube/dolphin still not working. Just takes me back to the main menu no matter what game I try to load


----------



## godreborn (Oct 17, 2022)

misticknight1 said:


> Thanks I was going to wait till after work to bring it up again but still wasn’t working even after updating, this might be it. I can do it all from the retroarch app once installed or do I need to download those files on pc and transfer them to the Xbox ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2022
> 
> Managed to get everything working , all my roms load from NES to Dreamcast. Except GameCube/dolphin still not working. Just takes me back to the main menu no matter what game I try to load


Might be a bios problem.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 17, 2022)

Didn’t think needed bios for anything in retroarch. I’ll look into it assuking can’t he linked ??


----------



## godreborn (Oct 17, 2022)

it can't be, no.  some of the cores do require bios.  there's a link somewhere with all bios for every system needed for retroarch.


----------



## alepman90 (Oct 18, 2022)

Reset my Series X and now i can't use any of the emulators, and can't redownload them either :/


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2022)

alepman90 said:


> Reset my Series X and now i can't use any of the emulators, and can't redownload them either :/


you can't redownload them atm.  they're down.  plus, the download links are now on discord.  I don't think the app redownloads them now.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it can't be, no.  some of the cores do require bios.  there's a link somewhere with all bios for every system needed for retroarch.


Got it working I believe it was the bios files after all. Thank you very much 

Only question I have now is is GameCube meant to run near perfect on series s so I know if I should play with the settings or suffer the slight frame rate issues I’m getting atm with wind waker.  Nothing game breaking but if I can fix it why not.


----------



## alepman90 (Oct 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you can't redownload them atm.  they're down.  plus, the download links are now on discord.  I don't think the app redownloads them now.


Checked the discord, couldn’t find the links, just the apps are down atm notification


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2022)

alepman90 said:


> Checked the discord, couldn’t find the links, just the apps are down atm notification


Yeah, they're down.  I'm not familiar with the person who provided the links (it wasn't gamr).


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 31, 2022)

Sorry if it’s been asked I’m sure it has. But would it matter if I used a usb thumb drive or external
Hdd or both load the same ? Either way will be usb 3.1 of course


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2022)

misticknight1 said:


> Sorry if it’s been asked I’m sure it has. But would it matter if I used a usb thumb drive or external
> Hdd or both load the same ? Either way will be usb 3.1 of course


I think a flash drive works, but I've never tested it.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think a flash drive works, but I've never tested it.


Oh I’m using a flash drive now I just meant would it have any affect on performance if I use a HDD instead ?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2022)

I don't know.  probably, but you're still limited with usb ports.  I put games I'm going to play on the m2, just for added ssd speed even though I know that it won't be able to use the speed of the m2, it will likely be faster as an ssd though.  I just used two hdds I had for other things, and you must use a different hdd or flash drive for retroarch and xbox games.  I don't think there's currently any way to access an xbox formatted drive, but you can freely ftp and whatnot to a media drive or even hook it up to a computer as ntfs, and it won't do any harm.  it will be able to read it.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't know.  probably, but you're still limited with usb ports.  I put games I'm going to play on the m2, just for added ssd speed even though I know that it won't be able to use the speed of the m2, it will likely be faster as an ssd though.  I just used two hdds I had for other things, and you must use a different hdd or flash drive for retroarch and xbox games.  I don't think there's currently any way to access an xbox formatted drive, but you can freely ftp and whatnot to a media drive or even hook it up to a computer as ntfs, and it won't do any harm.  it will be able to read it.


Thank you bro got ya. I’ll stick with my thumb drive for now then it’s doing the job so far.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2022)

misticknight1 said:


> Thank you bro got ya. I’ll stick with my thumb drive for now then it’s doing the job so far.


it's probably comparable between the two, especially with a lot of smaller files/roms.  I don't know if it will have issues with gamecube, wii, or ps2.  you'd have to test them.


----------



## misticknight1 (Oct 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it's probably comparable between the two, especially with a lot of smaller files/roms.  I don't know if it will have issues with gamecube, wii, or ps2.  you'd have to test them.


They’re running fine to me so far been plying Metroid Prime and twilight  Princess again. Sometimes it’s a bit choppy not sure if it’s the thumbdrive slowing it down. Didn’t want to set up a new HDD for no reason (I would have if it fixed the choppy ness 100%)


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Oct 31, 2022)

misticknight1 said:


> Oh I’m using a flash drive now I just meant would it have any affect on performance if I use a HDD instead ?


Hard drive faster and ssd even faster - I stay away from flash drives on all systems.


----------



## misticknight1 (Nov 1, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Hard drive faster and ssd even faster - I stay away from flash drives on all systems.


So you think I’ll notice a difference with GameCube games if I run them off an external Hdd instead ?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Nov 1, 2022)

misticknight1 said:


> So you think I’ll notice a difference with GameCube games if I run them off an external Hdd instead ?


Yeah flash drives are slow.


----------



## misticknight1 (Nov 1, 2022)

Thank you sir


----------



## whmzsu (Nov 2, 2022)

I recently found that the fbneo core can't load the rom on the external usb disk, same behavior as the  flycast core  .


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 3, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Yeah flash drives are slow.


No they aren't actually, when it comes to reading roms... I still wouldn't recommend a flash drive due to the finite read/write, but larger files will stutter when loading via a mechanical hdd compared to a flash drive, and depending on what format they're in, they might not even run at all: I couldn't even load half the rvz gamecube files I had when setting it up on my brothers Xbox using a mechanical (also lots of stutter ingame on ppsspp for example), yet as soon as I switched to a flash drive on the same system for him, no problems...
OP: stick with your flash drive if you don't fancy ftp and are playing anything from, ooh, Dreamcast upwards: the only upgrade I'd recommend is an external ssd (like I've got ...but they're expensive I know...)


----------



## naxil (Nov 3, 2022)

it works today in retail mode?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 3, 2022)

naxil said:


> it works today in retail mode?


yes, but the apps get taken down like within 24 hours.  if you go on discord, it will tell you if the apps are available at that time.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2022

alright, they're down right now.  you'll have to wait possibly a few days.


----------



## naxil (Nov 3, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yes, but the apps get taken down like within 24 hours.  if you go on discord, it will tell you if the apps are available at that time.


with the development mode what change? i know i can add apps in devmode... I want buy a serie s from GameSpot next month
...


----------



## godreborn (Nov 3, 2022)

not sure really.  the retail versions make it to where you don't have to spend 20 dollars for a dev license.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Nov 3, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> No they aren't actually, when it comes to reading roms... I still wouldn't recommend a flash drive due to the finite read/write, but larger files will stutter when loading via a mechanical hdd compared to a flash drive, and depending on what format they're in, they might not even run at all: I couldn't even load half the rvz gamecube files I had when setting it up on my brothers Xbox using a mechanical (also lots of stutter ingame on ppsspp for example), yet as soon as I switched to a flash drive on the same system for him, no problems...
> OP: stick with your flash drive if you don't fancy ftp and are playing anything from, ooh, Dreamcast upwards: the only upgrade I'd recommend is an external ssd (like I've got ...but they're expensive I know...)


Large files load instantly off my usb hard drive and slow off a flash drive.  Your issue sounds like a hardware failure or slow hd.  I mod n repair everyday all kinds of systems and this is the same across the board.  Hard drive is always better and faster.  SSD is fastest of course even on old systems regardless if you get full bandwith.  Shame on sandisk with the fake MBS speeds on their sd cards and flash drives.


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 4, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Large files load instantly off my usb hard drive and slow off a flash drive.  Your issue sounds like a hardware failure or slow hd.  I mod n repair everyday all kinds of systems and this is the same across the board.  Hard drive is always better and faster.  SSD is fastest of course even on old systems regardless if you get full bandwith.  Shame on sandisk with the fake MBS speeds on their sd cards and flash drives.


Edit: While the weather was shite today I nipped round and did a few tests on my kid bro's setup, indeed you are right, the issue was a slower (despite being 2.5" - understand I was pretty pushed for time setting it up for him!), older hdd he provided - only 250GB too.... as I had a spare 256GB flashdrive I simply gave him that. Now, like an eejit, I've told him I'll fill up a spare 500GB hdd I've got for him - more work haha!
So yeah, original poster - bit of misinformation there from me!  Though (depending on the flash drive) I wouldnt say the speed difference is that dramatic. But for GB per buck, and if you need extra space, well a hdd is worth it there!

EDIT2: After more testing, you're MOSTLY right... Retroarch (which is the topic on hand here) yes I see no problems ....PPSSPP standalone however (can't confirm if on the RA core, I don't use it) cso format games pause for a split second when loading data in-game - better on my 7200rpm hdd than on whatever the fukk speed drive my kid bro gave me, but there nontheless, and simply not there on either a flash drive or my external ssd.


----------



## DavidinCT (Nov 28, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Yeah flash drives are slow.


Depends on the drive.  I grabbed a Samsung USB 3.1 drive (256gb for about $70), GameCube and PS2 games run fine off it. 

I have no problems and it's just as fast as an SSD connected to the USB port...


----------



## naddel81 (Dec 2, 2022)

hi at all,

I just got a series S and want to use retroarch with my retro-USB drive. where to get the app? it seems to be not in store and down on gamr13. is there any mirror?

or should I buy a dev license? can I simply use a dev license from another country (bought via VPN)?

best wishes!


----------



## godreborn (Dec 2, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> hi at all,
> 
> I just got a series S and want to use retroarch with my retro-USB drive. where to get the app? it seems to be not in store and down on gamr13. is there any mirror?
> 
> ...


according to the discord, all apps are up.  you probably have to use discord to get the links.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 8, 2022)

DavidinCT said:


> Depends on the drive.  I grabbed a Samsung USB 3.1 drive (256gb for about $70), GameCube and PS2 games run fine off it.
> 
> I have no problems and it's just as fast as an SSD connected to the USB port...


I generally use a SanDisk Cruzer Glide to store all of my Wii games.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Dec 20, 2022)

DavidinCT said:


> Depends on the drive.  I grabbed a Samsung USB 3.1 drive (256gb for about $70), GameCube and PS2 games run fine off it.
> 
> I have no problems and it's just as fast as an SSD connected to the USB port...


Please stop - Flash drives are slow and if you benchmark your 3.1 on pc you will see nothing close to ssd performance.  What do I know though only done a few thousand.

Flash drives work
SSD are fastest

Happy Holidays!


----------



## nimbylive (Dec 22, 2022)

Has anyone ahd any luck with the links? I used them from the website several months ago. I need to reinstall and the discord says they are down for now. I cannot tell if this temporary or a longer issue.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 22, 2022)

nimbylive said:


> Has anyone ahd any luck with the links? I used them from the website several months ago. I need to reinstall and the discord says they are down for now. I cannot tell if this temporary or a longer issue.


from what I've heard, the stuff is only uploaded again on Sundays, because it gets taken down in less than a day.  I don't know if the appstore still works as the links given on discord seem to be unique to each app.


----------



## SnakeEater (Jan 2, 2023)

I am so excited, I will buy a xbox series x mainly for the emulation aspect. 

So from what I understand I need to check the discord on Sunday to get retroarch etc in retail mode?

I read somewhere that you have can use only 30 gb of your xbox ssd ?
I have a external hdd , is the difference big if you play ssd?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 4, 2023)

SnakeEater said:


> I am so excited, I will buy a xbox series x mainly for the emulation aspect.
> 
> So from what I understand I need to check the discord on Sunday to get retroarch etc in retail mode?
> 
> ...


You have unlimited space with usb.  You have 30gb internally with dev mode and retail.  And, yes, afaik you have to check gamr's discord channel to get the retail links.  The links don't even last a day, so get them asap.


----------

